# So whats the verdict? Kapex or makita????



## Dirtywhiteboy

Nova Scotia wowie:whistling


----------



## Clark Bilston

I have the makita and like it. I like the kapex and want it.


----------



## Five Star

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Hey 5star already did that with cash hand the bastard said no way. I think the 700-800 price is perfect. but they think there gold or something. It's still a miter saw. Any way as you can tell I'm not in too much of a hurry so I don't mind lurking around cl for a used one. I ordered a refurbished from cpo outlets at 399.00 free s/h and no tax they have a great return policy again with no s/h charges either way. I wan to see how the dust collection works. if it sucks they i'll go for the green. Last year we went broke the 10,000ft mark of ipe mark and burt out 2-10hitachi sliders that I had for about 5-6years. no tears shed the saws served me well with thousands of cuts on trim framing and decking. dust collection was not too bad after i rigged up self stick 15mil roofing underlayment as side / rear flaps.
> 
> i don't question the cost. I'll be in allentown / lehigh valley next weekend so I'll pop in the woodcraft store they have a demo set up to try.
> 
> thanks guys.


Step it up a bit the one guy in cape may is asking $1000 for the kapex, look at the build date and I bet it's still under warranty, he should take $900 but even at 1,000 it's more than 30% off new and you will laugh at all those home cheapo saws when you see them ! And it's light as hell too it's sweeeeet


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

good luck finding a used festool still under warranty for less then 80-90% of new cost.

After 3 years they still get 70-75% of new. That gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Five Star

City decks , I'll sell you my Makita ls1016L? So I can buy that other kapex for my scrap work hahaha!! Pm me if your interested


----------



## Five Star

Warner I'm still in the tail end of the 3 year warranty , I bought my saw it was less tthan a year old!! I know all my festools will fetch 85% of there cost back to me at aa minimum, on eBay most things sell for almost the same cost as new!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

5star i chatted with the cape may seller. he bought it in may 2012 and has not used it because he was worried about it hurting it. he uses his bosch 12" beast for daily work. he's selling it because work is slow and he wants but cant afford the ug cart and extensions along with all of the other expenses accessories that green has to offer. 
just left him another message a few day ago. i'm topped off at $800 for a used unit. 

the seller in bensalem won't even respond so either it's sold or he's lazy. 

i will find / get it soon enough. don't worry boys. 

thank god it's raining like hell out.


----------



## Anderson

The Makita is on sale in HD near me for I think $439 was always $499


----------



## Five Star

CITY DECKS INC said:


> 5star i chatted with the cape may seller. he bought it in may 2012 and has not used it because he was worried about it hurting it. he uses his bosch 12" beast for daily work. he's selling it because work is slow and he wants but cant afford the ug cart and extensions along with all of the other expenses accessories that green has to offer.
> just left him another message a few day ago. i'm topped off at $800 for a used unit.
> 
> the seller in bensalem won't even respond so either it's sold or he's lazy.
> 
> i will find / get it soon enough. don't worry boys.
> 
> thank god it's raining like hell out.


Just keep on him, keep waiving those bills! It's worth the plunge you really don't need the extensions you can pretty much use existing methods, even if you top out at $1000 it's a great deal! You'll always make your money back if you decide to sell! 
Dont loose it for a couple bills you make your money back in no time , that saws so light and it's capacity matches if not exceeds most 12" saws! But if your hung up on the initial cost the forgetter about it, because the cool aid is addictive


----------



## Tom Struble

Five Star said:


> it's more of a precision saw! !


then what do you need it for?:blink:


----------



## Tom Struble

kidding:jester:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

hey 5star... i’ll pick one soon. not worried about the stand or the extensions. i have 2/sets of the saw helpers with stands. don’t really care for the stand. i just ordered the dewalt mini compact miter stand. it has it’s own extension wings which i like the option of adding the 7ft saw helpers when i need more stability and accuracy. i also like the way it folds down to about 7” x 32”. i’ll modify the dewalt wings to hold the saw helpers this weekend. 
the spaces we work in are seem to be getting smaller and harder and always crossings trades. last year i hired a pt electrician to stream line our productivity. our trucks have been fully customized to handle all masonry and all carpentry, basic plumbing and electric. everything tool has it’s place so you can find it in the dark. we even have 3yard 6x10 dump trailer to handle demo because it’s hard to get dumpsters with parking, permits and the headaches that come with it. 

i’ll keep you posted. thanks. btw where in nj are you??


----------



## Five Star

CITY DECKS INC said:


> hey 5star... i’ll pick one soon. not worried about the stand or the extensions. i have 2/sets of the saw helpers with stands. don’t really care for the stand. i just ordered the dewalt mini compact miter stand. it has it’s own extension wings which i like the option of adding the 7ft saw helpers when i need more stability and accuracy. i also like the way it folds down to about 7” x 32”. i’ll modify the dewalt wings to hold the saw helpers this weekend.
> the spaces we work in are seem to be getting smaller and harder and always crossings trades. last year i hired a pt electrician to stream line our productivity. our trucks have been fully customized to handle all masonry and all carpentry, basic plumbing and electric. everything tool has it’s place so you can find it in the dark. we even have 3yard 6x10 dump trailer to handle demo because it’s hard to get dumpsters with parking, permits and the headaches that come with it.
> 
> i’ll keep you posted. thanks. btw where in nj are you??


Central NJ but I cover almost 5 counties, I weighed the cost of dumpsters vs dump trailers but dumpsters won , I pay slightly more but in the long run I can usually fit 2-3 jobs in 1 dumpster and not be bothered with maintaince,dep reg, and I'm to busy to be hauling garbage around! But every now and then I look on Craigslist for a small dump trailer , but can never pull the trigger, the dumpsters always win


----------



## Five Star

Tom Struble said:


> kidding:jester:


Am I funny? Do I make you laugh ??? Hahaha (good fellas)!!!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

its the small streets in phila that cant fit the trucks or the dumpsters. the dumpster trailer really shines here. at 6ft wide i can get down any street or back alley. we don't use dumpster like we used too. the last couple of year we went from doing 3-4 large jobs per year to 40-50 smaller job per year. i hate the dam thing but it cost about then $150/yr to keep.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

just go the makita 10" slider. i must say it a very nice saw. spot on right out of the box. perfect finishes. laser was even perfect. actually impressed how smooth and quiet it is. at 51lbs it very compact and feels a lot lighter. unfortunately it's going the dust control is absolutely worthless even with vac and added jerry rigged skirt. the blade was even good. i hate to see it go. it's very good performer and i'm sure it will handle anything from framing to crow with a simple blade change. onto the kapex.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

It’s official. I pulled the trigger and ordered a brand new Kapex form cpofestool and it already has a nook built in my bad ass Sprinter. It’s arriving this Friday which is perfect time to try it out on 5/privacy walls, 120lf of cedar rails to prefab along with about 6 flower boxes. I’ll be burning wood this all weekend. Also ordered the ct 26 to replace my midi. I’ll set the fester up on the Dewalt compact miter stand with saw helper extensions wings that will be modified as an on demand add on for that long and annoying stuff. . 
Also reached out to Mikita with tech questions on my plunge saw and was asked what other Mikata products do I own. I said that I recently purchased the 10” slider but sent it back because I couldn’t stand the dust. Then I was transferred to there residential portable tool manager and expressed my thought’s and opinions. I gave him my experience pro/cons on the Milwaukee 12” slider, Dewalt, Hitachi, and the Mikita. After about 20min of shooting the sh...t he said that there miter was built for production style building (new construction) where dust is not an issue. I explained that market is gone and you need to step it up. People are spending money but staying put in there homes. The market is Reno’s, out door living spaces and add on’s. Not flipping or mass production town house developments. 

Apparently I hit a couple of hot buttons and asked me to email him what we covered and he would take it to Georgia’s testing laboratory. We’ll shall see what comes out of the potentially revised Makita slider with proper dust collection. I could send what talked about in writing. 

Update to follow next week on the ridiculously priced saw.....
:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## eyeinstine

Hey five star,

Do you recall where you got that tag line at the end of your posts?


----------



## MF Custom

" I gave him my experience pro/cons on the Milwaukee 12” slider,"
City Decks can I hear a little more about your time with the Milwaukee 12" slider.


----------



## Five Star

eyeinstine said:


> Hey five star,
> 
> Do you recall where you got that tag line at the end of your posts?


My brother had it in his old fashioned ice cream stores business cards on the back, I thought it fit good on the back of mine!


----------



## Five Star

City decks, your gonna love this saw, it's light,compact,lots of power and speed control, did you get a chance to play with it at wood craft?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

ou mean that big red beast... i was renovating a very large mutli fam / commercial job that we where on for about year 1/2. I need saw one for each level so I bought Milwaukee, Dewalt, Mikita had them all lined up to do a side by side all around test. 
the Milwaukee will match kapex and up it because it comes a bag that actually works. add a vac and it’s in the 90%
Hands down the Milwaukee smoked but sent it back along with the makita because they are too heavy and take up up too much real estate on jobs, trucks and just too heavy for out pace. space in houses and in out trucks.

excellent duct collection with vac. 
comfortably 75% with just bag which was huge. 
the fit and finish was perfect. 
digital angle was perfect. 
i didn’t really care for the over flexible light but it did help. 
perfect right out of the box. 

if you have shop with an occasional field job in the burbs with in a customers garage or driveway then it would be just fine. but for daily grind like what we do it’s a liability. 
I wish they would come out with 10” slider. 

check out the detailed spec on cpooutlets.com if i remember it’s about 65lbs and roughly 35-40% bigger then the dewalt slider

I winded up keeping the dewalt and adding an additional 2-10hitachi sliders. they have served me well over the years, but our business has changed. we don’t large reno’s anymore where the houses are completely gutted and saw dust was a novelty.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

5star. never made it to woodcraft. i said the hell with it and called in the order in between building forms for concrete step pour. i will say my stomach dropped when the said the total was 1865....


----------



## Five Star

CITY DECKS INC said:


> 5star. never made it to woodcraft. i said the hell with it and called in the order in between building forms for concrete step pour. i will say my stomach dropped when the said the total was 1865....


Yeah I know what you mean, but in the end it pays for it self!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CITY DECKS INC said:


> 5star. never made it to woodcraft. i said the hell with it and called in the order in between building forms for concrete step pour. i will say my stomach dropped when the said the total was 1865....


It will be the best $1865 you ever spent. Make sure you got the bigger hose when using the extractor. Makes a big difference in extraction.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

with me it's not so much the money. i’ll buy make re organize whatever makes me and small crew more efficient. and am sure understand you get what you pay for. it's the aggravation of going through it if it doesn't work. fortunately i did found a local high end painter supply store that is festool dealer so if i have any issues i at least have someone about a mile away. any way i gotta lot of wood burning through the weekend. jobs jobs and more jobs.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

bc i came across your badass trailer some time ago in an other post. re post a few picts.:clap:.. it's badass. 

already have 36mil hose for my midi vac. thanks


----------



## MF Custom

CITY DECKS INC said:


> 5star. never made it to woodcraft. i said the hell with it and called in the order in between building forms for concrete step pour. i will say my stomach dropped when the said the total was 1865....


OUCH!!! that hurts... I would put that saw on my front seat and let my helper ride in the back.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CITY DECKS INC said:


> bc i came across your badass trailer some time ago in an other post. re post a few picts.:clap:.. it's badass.
> 
> already have 36mil hose for my midi vac. thanks


Lol thanks

I won't fill the thread so here a link to the page with the most recent pics. There should be some of inside and outside on that one page I think. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/index34/


----------



## Gary H

I have no problem dropping the cash on a Kapex.:thumbsup: Its the extras I dont have enough money for.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Gary H said:


> I have no problem dropping the cash on a Kapex.:thumbsup: Its the extras I dont have enough money for.


yeah you could easy burn up $3000 on the kapex and parts to go with it. build on it slowly and it aint too bad.


----------



## Gary H

Its a awesome system. The extensions would fit well under my bed slide. Which is one reason I really like it. Since the slide takes up 8'' of height , everything I buy must be able to fit with the tail gate closed. Plus fit all my other tools that I carry. If I did not have to carry sheet goods, there could be alot more room.


----------



## Five Star

BCConstruction said:


> yeah you could easy burn up $3000 on the kapex and parts to go with it. build on it slowly and it aint too bad.


BC, you got a shot of the kapex on that stand, I currently use the mfr but it's too high, I was gonna mount it on the trac rac, but there seams to be different alternative going around, which stand do you have?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Five Star said:


> BC, you got a shot of the kapex on that stand, I currently use the mfr but it's too high, I was gonna mount it on the trac rac, but there seams to be different alternative going around, which stand do you have?


i have the kapex mft with the new supports. i did look at the new stand but as well but it wernt gonna work out any better for me as i always stoore my saw of the stand in the trailer plus the mft kapex can be used as a small work bench when im not using the saw.


----------



## Five Star

Oh yeah I should start looking for a mft kapex table, the regular mft is to tall!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Five Star said:


> Oh yeah I should start looking for a mft kapex table, the regular mft is to tall!


I have mine on a kapex mft/3 and the original style extensions. 

I like having the saw on its mft, gives me a place to write things down, set something, and gives me a nice small work surface when my regular mft/3 is too big (which I find most times for inside a house).


----------



## Five Star

I was at a builders convention this summer and Gary Katz was there I sat in on his show for a few min he made this set up. Looks pretty comfortable


----------



## Five Star

You know I grabbed a bunch of pencils when he wasn't looking !!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Just got the Kapex a week ago and i have burned through a few hundred cuts that consisted of finish grade 3/4 ply, pt 2x’s - 6x’s IPE 1x’s - 2x’s, cedar 1x’s - 4x’s, and mahogany. I used the Midi and the bigger CT 26 which actually have the same motor and suction including the CT 36. I’ll be returning the CT 26 and upgrading to the CT 36 because it has the automatic arm that knocks in to the filter every 30seconds or so to loosen up dust. This will be used in shop and interior brick tuck pointing jobs that we have lined up. 


Let start with the obvious. 
Weight: 46lbs and it’s so balanced it feels more like 35. 

Compact: small foot print. You have no idea how convenient it is to have the fixed rails.

Use/Durability: Easy all around. The only thing that kind of bugs me is the guard. It almost has too much force and will push through smaller cuts if you lift while it’s still spinning. So remember to wait for the blade to stop. The bevel is it’s perfect and the easiest to access. Do not baby it. This is a tool that designed to cut wood, plastic and metals. This does not require any babying or a blanket at night. 
This is not a production type saw that you leave on a work station for the crews to use. And I’m only saying that because everyone treats saws differently. You don’t want to for the price only. It’s just hard to swallow beating up 1300 saw vrs 500 beat up saw. 
It is probably just as if not more robust for the job sites then the rest of the big brands. The dollars and cents just add up, unless you have a production trim crew overhauling high end condos where accuracy, portability and dust would be an issue. 

Motor: more then enough power to cut anything with no bogging. The motor has speed control. Which is perfect for IPE, small trim, aluminum and cement board.

Set up: on Dewalt mini miter saw stand. I modified so it can be used with the stand built in wings which go to about 4ft on each and the Saw Helper that add another 6’.6” to 11ft for that ridiculous 16-18ft trim. The Dewalt release handles are little fussy.

Fit / Finish: Perfect all around. 

Accuracy: dead on all around every angle. 

Angle Finder: Have not used it, but did play with it. 

Dato: this is so easy and simple to use it’s stupid. Excellent 

Blade change: easy maybe just as easy as the the new Dewalt 780. 
Dust collection. Well let’s just there is none unless there is vac doing the collecting. The design is what makes really flow. It shoots like flows a snow blower. With the vac minimal. On average I would be comfortable saying less then 10% is not picked up. 
Any vac will work but Fein, Bosch, Dewalt, and the preferred Festool are preferred because they all have built in plugs for the tools. I only said Festool is preferred because if you have any of there other products the boxes all interlock and it now it becomes a dolly to wheel down the street and in to the elevator. 
I can easily saving 10min at end of day and about 10min at one time through out the day cleaning up. And let’s not forget breathing all the fine stuff that is just not good. I would like to see a dust bag for the when you don’t need the vac. I used a Makita dust bag and Kapex and worked great. Better then any other saw with the vac and dust bag. Except for the Milwaukee. 

Perfect example I was building cedar and IPE railing last week on the side of busy street where there were people waiting for the bus about 25ft from me and day care on the corner were about 50 Moms pushed there strollers right by me. 
I just kept working because there was just no dust to be found. I went to clean up and just had to vac the saw base a couple of times. 
3-people asked me for a card. One of them said have I have never seen a cleaner contractor ever. Thank god I showered. Already got 1/appointment set up. 

That’s 20min x 5 =100min a week. That’s 1hr and 40 min per week. You just put back into production or something else you got side tracked in the week. Think about what you make/charge/bill out per hr. x 5, x 4 and x 12 = ????
Can you say I just got a raise and didn’t have to raise my prices, but I will regardless because of the added professionalism and environmental factor. 

Cost: I know I know.....blah blah blah. This is what is cost. and as far as I’m concerned if your small with a full time or 2 employees it’s doable. Just get them used to it and keep a Mikita for the not so accurate and dirty jobs. 

If you use this saw 20days a month 240/days year it’s comes out to be $5.62 per shift. Now I don’t know about you, but that’s less then sandwich or 2-3cups coffee a day. 

Think about how many times you adjust your Dewalt and Mikitas? How much time it takes you to inch up to the cut line because your laser is not clear or not perfect or you spend 10min tweaking it. Making the creeper cut up to the line. 

Over all take on it is this: 
Work is hard enough. Why not make it easier? Even if I can get as little as 10% more efficient through clean up, accuracy easy to set break down and to move around. 1min here and 1-there all add up to hours. Then you increase production, and overall more profitable. When is the last time you got 10% better over night with a residual.
It will make you THAT MUCH BETTER. I can’t believe I didn’t buy this earlier. 
Pain vs Pleasure????
:clap::clap::clap:
Yannis
www.citypropertiesinc.net
www.citydecksinc.com


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

5star is that picture from Hamilton Building Supply? Gary Katz show this past summer? I was there. Hanging in the back with Rick Arnold. :thumbup:


----------



## ranteso

My poor inaccurate Makitas  just think I've been using them for years making all those inaccurate cuts and wasting 20 minutes a day. 

If I get a kapex I'll not only be more accurate but I'll save enough time each year to take a paid week off!


It's a no brainer! I'm getting a kapex.


----------



## overanalyze

Ninjaframer said:


> Are these better or at least as good as a Bigfoot?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003O951PS/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

This is the one we purchasd. I can't compare it to a big foot but it has plenty of power, was within the same weight as the Bigfoot and Makita, and has an electric brake and came in a steel case. We purchased to cut our 2 1/2" I joists primarily but is handle a few 4x6's no problem.


----------



## overanalyze

overanalyze said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003O951PS/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00
> 
> This is the one we purchasd. I can't compare it to a big foot but it has plenty of power, was within the same weight as the Bigfoot and Makita, and has an electric brake and came in a steel case. We purchased to cut our 2 1/2" I joists primarily but is handle a few 4x6's no problem.


Sorry, that link says its out of stock...hope that's not because they had problems with them..lol!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Ninjaframer said:


> Are these better or at least as good as a Bigfoot?


With the Bigfoot you can buy that 70º swing table and Ninja the table over for the big angle:jester:


----------



## Ninjaframer

They don't have the Bigfoot on amazon  where would I get one?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

You might like to look at this sweetie :whistling
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAKITA-5201...160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abc964f18


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I like Medford tools.
http://www.medfordtools.com/bigfoot/index.html


----------



## overanalyze

Ninjaframer said:


> They don't have the Bigfoot on amazon  where would I get one?


Maybe it doesn't matter, but to me I don't like the idea of a saw "kit" to make it a larger saw. I know the Bigfoot name has been around forever but the Makita or Milwaukee seems like its designed from the start...not an add on. That said I have never used a Bigfoot saw so its just an opinion....and I am sure some long time users will disagree.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Maybe it doesn't matter, but to me I don't like the idea of a saw "kit" to make it a larger saw. I know the Bigfoot name has been around forever but the Makita or Milwaukee seems like its designed from the start...not an add on. That said I have never used a Bigfoot saw so its just an opinion....and I am sure some long time users will disagree.


I agree with Over. My friend says the bigfoot seems to lack the power needed. I do want one for the 75º angle, but am glad I have the Makita:thumbsup: That kit and the swing table comes to big $$$ ya know:blink:
$625.00 or so with out the saw:no:


----------



## Ninjaframer

I like the blade on the left side so I think I'd prefer a Bigfoot- thanks for the link dwb!


----------



## NHCremodeling

Mudjunky1 said:


> Always love the hack CONtractors! Anytime i walked onto a job and saw makita, hitachi, or worse, ryobi, I knew i was dealing with dopes. If you can't tell a poorly designed tool than how can you build anything of quality?! I'm still friends with a few of the guys unlucky enough to have to use that garbage. And at least three of them have lost appendages to that crap from the orient! I would be one as well, having used a crapita recip saw that had a switch that locked on when i was in a VERY poor location to have that happen! Do us all a favor! If you think asian crap is better than American or European quality, get the F out!!!


Jesus, if you're gonna troll, put some effort into it. 

We're professionals here, after all.

For example, say something like you green tool guys are the same kind of guys who buy corvettes, iphones, and apple computers.

It's factual, a little bit inflamatory, and it gets the point across. :thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

*UpDate*

What can I say? After cutting oak, finish ply, ipe, cedar, mahogany, 2x's for a week. . My brand new Kapex started sparking and smoking like my burt out Dewalt Impact driver.... Can you say major suck...:sad::sad::sad:

I 've got ton of interior work for it this week.
I mean come on.. a week an it's dead. wtf!!!!!

Whatta a hassle. I barley got used to it:sad::sad:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

mud junkie your dead wrong...


----------



## Ninjaframer

Not the almighty festool! I'll stick with my dewalt pos that cuts just fine and never breaks.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

i know I'v beaten the piss out of the 12" sliders and not blink....in a pinch you grab at any homiedepotlowes
:thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner

CITY DECKS INC said:


> What can say? After of burning oak, finish ply, ipe, cedar, mahogany, 2x's for a week. . My brand new Kapex started sparking and smoking like my burt out a burnt out Dewalt Impact driver.... Can you say major suck...:sad::sad::sad:
> 
> I 've got ton of interior work for it this week.
> I mean come on.. a week an it's dead. wtf!!!!!
> 
> Whatta a hassle. I barley got used to it:sad::sad:


I was sights set on the Makita till I drank the kool-aid; now it's Kapex or bust, but I can't imagine you wouldn't be glad to have either of those saws sitting on your bench.

Weird to hear you Kapex crapping itself like that, keep us posted on what happened to it and how Festool resolves it. If you are in the 30 day window it should just be a swap out. I would be curious to see how they would handle it if you were outside the 30 day window.

I have been following the Carvex saga for some time now so not all Festool efforts are delivered from on high.


----------



## overanalyze

CITY DECKS INC said:


> What can say? After of burning oak, finish ply, ipe, cedar, mahogany, 2x's for a week. . My brand new Kapex started sparking and smoking like my burt out a burnt out Dewalt Impact driver.... Can you say major suck...:sad::sad::sad:
> 
> I 've got ton of interior work for it this week.
> I mean come on.. a week an it's dead. wtf!!!!!
> 
> Whatta a hassle. I barley got used to it:sad::sad:


Holy crap...not what I expected to hear...definitely interested in the outcome...


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

its in the 30day return window, but the hassle is what I can't stand. I bought it online so I i'll see if I can get a hold a rep maybe if I scream enough I might get a real time swap out . Can't have down time of a week -/+ I got wood to burn. My other saw are set up on other jobs. :blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Call the phone number on the tool in the morning. Easiest way.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

I called them when I realized I had frying festie. Got vcml to call during normal hrs. Thanks D


----------



## duburban

shofestoolusa said:


> I didn't take it that way at all. I was just explaining that we stand behind our tools. Sorry if it came across otherwise.


it didn't, but i wanted to clarify


----------



## ROVACON

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Hey Girls, here is the update.
> 
> Hi Shane, thank for reaching out. The started to spark and smell yesterday. I called 1st thing this morning and spoke to Lester. I explained the situation and he did followed through with his protocol but that was not good enough for me so I nudged him to please find me store that was close enough so I can simply switch replace. I did not want to or have time to deal shipping and any down. He asked me for my phone number and said he would call me back. About an hour later he did and referred me to *Wood Craft in Delaware *which is about 25min from me. Walked in with old. Walked out with new and couple of green accessories. Excellent experience except for the crispy Kapex. I even called Lester back to at end of day and apologized if was too pushy and demanding. I thanked him for going the extra mile and greatly appreciated it.
> I treat my customers like and this what I expect in return and as result our business has been thrived through the recession and beyond.
> 
> I will gladly continue doing business with Festool not only for the excellent products but backing what they sell. Even down to the retailer that nice enough to treat me like I have been shopping there for years. They excepted a product that wasn’t even bought from them. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Yannis
> www.citydecksinc.com
> www.citypropertiesinc.net


Yannis-

You were right down the street from me and didn't even say hello :sad:

:laughing:


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I like my Asian crap:whistling


How do you like that makita 10"? Just saw one on Craigslist just like yours 75 buck.


----------



## Five Star

One thing I like about festool is the warranty follows the tool so even if you bought a used one your still 100% covered by the warranty, !!


----------



## duburban

no one ever talks about the mft tables on CT. anyone own one?


----------



## chris klee

ROVACON said:


> Yannis-
> 
> You were right down the street from me and didn't even say hello :sad:
> 
> :laughing:


I was in there today. They know me by name now. :lol


----------



## redwood

Other then service and warranty, what does make the Kapex worth almost twice as much as any other slider out there.

I keep looking at it, and I did buy a Festool sander and vacuum, but the cost of the Kapex still makes me shake.

I have a old 12" DeWalt slider that has seen better days, but still does the job I need it to. I'm looking to the near future.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

duburban said:


> no one ever talks about the mft tables on CT. anyone own one?


I got two. Regular one and the kapex one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

duburban said:


> no one ever talks about the mft tables on CT. anyone own one?


I got 3 and love them. I have one that's converts to a router table with digital height gauge. 

They sure are multi function that's for sure.


----------



## chris klee

redwood said:


> Other then service and warranty, what does make the Kapex worth almost twice as much as any other slider out there.
> 
> I keep looking at it, and I did buy a Festool sander and vacuum, but the cost of the Kapex still makes me shake.
> 
> I have a old 12" DeWalt slider that has seen better days, but still does the job I need it to. I'm looking to the near future.


A lot of little things. Even the cord wrap was well thought out. The bevel adjustment is just plain awesome. Used mine a lot today and it was just so easy to bevel. 
The angle finder is pretty nice to. Of course the dust collection is great too. Plus it's light and compact. I was in a 2nd floor walk up today so being lighter was great.


----------



## blackbear

what's a kapex?


----------



## chris klee

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I got two. Regular one and the kapex one.


I have the mft3 and will soon have a mft kapex
The 3 I use all the time, even used it camping. Clamped a scrap piece of pw on the top and put my camp stove on it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

redwood said:


> Other then service and warranty, what does make the Kapex worth almost twice as much as any other slider out there.
> 
> I keep looking at it, and I did buy a Festool sander and vacuum, but the cost of the Kapex still makes me shake.
> 
> I have a old 12" DeWalt slider that has seen better days, but still does the job I need it to. I'm looking to the near future.


You really need to spend a few hours with one. The top 10 things for me are

1. Dust extraction 
2. Upfront bevel controls (with minute adjustment)
3. Dual laser so I can see where I'm cutting both sides of the blade
4. The weight (it's crazy light)
5. Speed control 
6. Angle gauge tool (use this a lot)
7. Precision on cuts (when I mean dead on I mean dead on)
8. Capacitys ( very good for a 10" saw)
9. Material supports (yeah I know it's not the saw its self but they work with the saw so well and give you a lovely level base to hold material)
10. Lol this ones a great feature. The fast fix knob (stops others from using the saw :laughing: they stand there for 10mins trying to figure out how to turn it on but can't) you have to be in the Kapex club to figure it out)


----------



## redwood

8. Capacitys ( very good for a 10" saw)
)[/QUOTE]

Ok, so miter a lot of 2x12 and cross cut a lot of 4x4 and 4x6. I'm assuming they are not a issue.

I do like the weight and dust collecting items.

My DeWalt sits on a collapsible, rolling Rousseau miter saw stand. This stand wasn't cheap, but no where near the cost of the Kapex stand. Any possible issues with that?


----------



## blackbear

im sure its an awesme saw, and down the road i prob. will end up getting one, but touching it at the lumber yard it felt cheap.


----------



## duburban

Sorry for the sidetrack...

I have the mft1080. I don't have a shop with a big table saw to do things with conventional methods, this thing makes up for it. Even if all i did was sand on this table it would be worth it. 

A serious Gem in the festool lineup, don't overlook its potential. 

http://www.festoolusa.com/products/mft-multifunction-tables/mft3-multifunction-table-495462.html


----------



## chris klee

blackbear said:


> im sure its an awesme saw, and down the road i prob. will end up getting one, but touching it at the lumber yard it felt cheap.


I think you have to use it to really get it. Took me a while. The drills took me a long time, all it does is spin a bit. 
I had to use one to get it.


----------



## wnc viking

Is it just me but I find the handle on the kapex to small


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

redwood said:


> Ok, so miter a lot of 2x12 and cross cut a lot of 4x4 and 4x6. I'm assuming they are not a issue.
> 
> I do like the weight and dust collecting items.
> 
> My DeWalt sits on a collapsible, rolling Rousseau miter saw stand. This stand wasn't cheap, but no where near the cost of the Kapex stand. Any possible issues with that?.


Im not sure about 2x12's as when im on material that size im doing decks and i use my Axial glide. I have cut 4x4's and 4x6's with my kapex though.


----------



## Five Star

duburban said:


> no one ever talks about the mft tables on CT. anyone own one?


There great I have 2 use them all the time in my garage and if I'm set up on a job for and period of time!


----------



## JesseCocozza

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh jeeezz,,, Yes I should have known :wallbash:


I needed that laugh.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

duburban said:


> i'm not trying to get information to deface the Kapex. just curious as i would be from any saw 2 weeks old and dead. after reading this thread and the others on kapex problems i still want one and plan on buying in the next year or two at most.


I've heard they are having some problems at the top secret Chiwanese plant:blink:



Tylerwalker32 said:


> How do you like that makita 10"? Just saw one on Craigslist just like yours 75 buck.


 I pick that one off of CL and it's a fine saw:thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

redwood. my kapex in the past 2/week has cut 2x4 - 12 pt and non. 
4x4 - 4x6 - notched and cut 6x6. Cedar and pt. Let's not forget about the finish ply, azek composite, ipe and mahogany. I have been using the hell out it and will do so just any any other tool I own. I will use not abuse and absolutely not baby them.
I've had the dewalt 12" slider (beast). Hated using it because of the shear size weight and dust. 
My favorite off the shelf at big box was the Milwaukee 12" slider but realized because of the weight and size (biger then dewalt) It had to go back. If it fits in your environment it is an excellent saw. nuts on accurate and dust collection that will rival kapex with out vacuum.
i mainly bought the kapex because all of my saws where taking a dump at the same time. Was sick of constantly adjusting and having difficulty in getting them around. Also our business has changed 360degrees. We went from doing 3-4 large jobs per year to 40-50 job per year. So I/we need to be as nimble as possible. Weight, dust collection accuracy are huge issues for me. 

If dust or weight is not an issue then buy the Makita 10" slider. It's excellent but dust is everywhere and don't know why they even bother putting a bag on it. 
My 2nd choice would the dewalt 12" 780 with bigger dust port the 718 they claim 75 -/+ dust collection. I would of bought it if the dam houses we worked were bigger. 

I also and have and like very much the older version makita 10" sliders the one that has the miter gauge built in to the table. nuts on accurate. bought it from a retiree hobbie/guy on cl for $175 with 4/nice blades. He still had the box and paperwork. It's used by crew used when dust is not an issue. Also very light at 46lbs and not too bad shabby when hooked up to a vac. I did extend flaps/guide to help funnel dust. 

Keep in mind. Kapex has an excellent service and 30day return policy. :clap:


----------



## shofestoolusa

Don't think the Kapex is worth the coin? Well, I understand why. 

Don't take my word for it or those who have never touched a Kapex. We have a nice 30-day no-risk money back guarantee. Get it, try it, use the heck out of it for up to 30 days. If it doesn't meet your expectations or your left thinking that it's not worth the money, take it back for a no-hassle refund. It's that simple. 

Judge for yourself. (And enjoy your new Kapex)


----------



## overanalyze

shofestoolusa said:


> Don't think the Kapex is worth the coin? Well, I understand why.
> 
> Don't take my word for it or those who have never touched a Kapex. We have a nice 30-day no-risk money back guarantee. Get it, try it, use the heck out of it for up to 30 days. If it doesn't meet your expectations or your left thinking that it's not worth the money, take it back for a no-hassle refund. It's that simple.
> 
> Judge for yourself. (And enjoy your new Kapex)


My momma told me about people like you..said you were the devil! Lol! That's sure tempting!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

shofestoolusa said:


> Don't think the Kapex is worth the coin? Well, I understand why.
> 
> Don't take my word for it or those who have never touched a Kapex. We have a nice 30-day no-risk money back guarantee. Get it, try it, use the heck out of it for up to 30 days. If it doesn't meet your expectations or your left thinking that it's not worth the money, take it back for a no-hassle refund. It's that simple.
> 
> Judge for yourself. (And enjoy your new Kapex)



Shane if someone is crazy enough to return one then what happens to it?


----------



## shofestoolusa

BCConstruction said:


> Shane if someone is crazy enough to return one then what happens to it?


Well, we don't get back many tools to begin with. :whistling

But, the ones that we do are currently thoroughly checked and used by our training centers, used at tradeshows, provided to dealers for demo tools, and some are sold through a reconditioned tool program that's only available in Canada right now.

Look, worst case scenario, you use what's arguably the best portable SCMS on the market for free for a month. :blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

shofestoolusa said:


> Well, we don't get back many tools to begin with. :whistling
> 
> But, the ones that we do are currently thoroughly checked and used by our training centers, used at tradeshows, provided to dealers for demo tools, and some are sold through a reconditioned tool program that's only available in Canada right now.
> 
> Look, worst case scenario, you use what's arguably the best portable SCMS on the market for free for a month. :blink:


That's good only they get them reconditioned. Keeps used prices high here so I can upgrade at minimal cost when new gear comes out :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I was thinking about getting a second one, but now I think I will just keep buying it and then taking it back.:laughing:

Oh, you are back again?

Yes, want to return this Kapex.

That is the 13th time you have test driven it.

I know, see you next week.:laughing:


----------



## shofestoolusa

Darcy, you've already been flagged in our system for using your drills as hammers.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

shofestoolusa said:


> Darcy, you've already been flagged in our system for using your drills as hammers.


:laughing::laughing:

Those are my rough work hammers, I got the domino for my finish nails.:laughing:


----------



## world llc

shofestoolusa said:


> Don't think the Kapex is worth the coin? Well, I understand why.
> 
> Don't take my word for it or those who have never touched a Kapex. We have a nice 30-day no-risk money back guarantee. Get it, try it, use the heck out of it for up to 30 days. If it doesn't meet your expectations or your left thinking that it's not worth the money, take it back for a no-hassle refund. It's that simple.
> 
> Judge for yourself. (And enjoy your new Kapex)


i have been doing less trim this year than ever and can appreciate my kapex and UG stand more than ever.... my saw used to have a home in my van, but now is in and out of the garage between trim outs....

it weighs nothing even on the cart and the extensions are separate and set up in seconds. The only problems i experience are:

saw bevel needs to be checked after transport, usually slips down to 2 or 3 degrees from a bump and can make a bad first cut if not cought :whistling

UG extension caps shatter very easily when cold... i mean very easily!

UG extension leg stop knob hits some type of wear pad? stick on metal tab that if it falls off, good luck finding it! i lost mine the first week i had it...

that's it, my only beef. i am very happy to own it.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

ok boys, new update on replacement kapex. after a couple of hour of use it started to spark in the the top vented area again. has anyone noticed this? I called service and they mentioned checking the outlets and ct vac. I did and it's all normal at 120. 20amp 12/2 wire with less then then 15ft from breaker box nothing else running on the outlet. I even took across the shop to another outlet that's run off of a sub-panel. I'm about to get a 3rd replacement .....has any body notice the sparks? or am I just going through a bad batch? 
i just want to burn wood with an accurate light weight compact good dust collecting saw.


----------



## shofestoolusa

Yannis, I had mentioned trying it on an entirely different circuit. Did you try that? Just trying to rule out as many variable in the system as possible. Again, sorry for the issues you're experiencing. Very unusual, but we're committed to figuring it out for you.


----------



## griz

CITY DECKS INC said:


> ok boys, new update on replacement kapex. after a couple of hour of use it started to spark in the the top vented area again. has anyone noticed this? I called service and they mentioned checking the outlets and ct vac. I did and it's all normal at 120. 20amp 12/2 wire with less then then 15ft from breaker box nothing else running on the outlet. I even took across the shop to another outlet that's run off of a sub-panel. I'm about to get a 3rd replacement .....has any body notice the sparks? or am I just going through a bad batch?
> i just want to burn wood with an accurate light weight compact good dust collecting saw.


*Should have bought the Makita....:thumbsup::whistling*



shofestoolusa said:


> Yannis, I had mentioned trying it on an entirely different circuit. Did you try that? Just trying to rule out as many variable in the system as possible. Again, sorry for the issues you're experiencing. Very unusual, but we're committed to figuring it out for you.


*For the money you get for the Kapex one would think they are factory tested for obvious malfunctions.*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Maybe they can't test then when made in Europe because they used a different voltage over there:blink:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

i have a makita. i am suer they have a converter to test.


----------



## shofestoolusa

> *For the money you get for the Kapex one would think they are factory tested for obvious malfunctions.*


*Every single Kapex* is factory tested when it's manufactured. They have a power source there to do that for US/Canadian tools. I believe I recall that the off cuts from the tests are even labeled and kept.

As I said, any company can have issues with their tools, even with every precaution to prevent it. I believe that the issue may be environmental since I've never seen or heard about this happening with a Kapex since its introduction in 2007. Ever.

Removing as many of the variables as possible would be best to determine the cause, including a possible electrical condition.


----------



## duburban

Post a video


----------



## Leo G

Sparking in the area of the motor where the brushes make contact is normal for a motor. As long as they are small blue sparks and not large yellow sparks that leave the machine.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Ok Ladies it’s time for another update. 
Another slammed week I’ve been working the hell out of it this week cutting everything from 4x4, 2x12, 2x6’s pt aluminum sq tubes, finish grade ply, base and case trim. I’m working it hard like saw should and right now it’s up 5/stories enjoying a million dollar view. I have a miter saw for the 1st time in a long time out on the roof because I was sick of shlepping them up through out the house and up a ladder, but this one is a dream grabbed it with 1/hand right up the ladder onto to the roof top which is the 5th floor. I have to give Dewalt mini miter stand major coodo’s. It has a shoulder strap that allows you to easily carry both up the stairs. 
I have almost no clean up. I don’t even care about what little there is left that will wash down the gutter on the next rain. Imagine making about 80 +/- repetitive cuts and only leaving a handful of dust behind in 5 x 10 work space on the roof top. I would normally be completely covered in and have it all over the place blowing over the side the house and on to peoples heads on the street. The roof door is open and I’m not least bit concerned with in going in to the house. Again the Midi is the best for my applications. 

The sparks have gone down to a barely noticeable light blue which is normal just like “D” said. So far so great!!!!
And if it burns out like the other then I'll simply make "1" call to get another right away like I did last time. 
Don’t think for 1/second because this puppy cost cost $1300 -/+ it’s made for finish work only. 

I ran into a fellow carpenter Friday and we were chatting over a cup of coffee and he said that's all they used in the UK and they use them to cut everything from metal studs, 3 x oak timbers to crown. If he could fit on the stand he would cut it. He was Lead for TD Bank and misses his Festie package. 
I wish to take the liberty of changing the name to “the Gentlemen's saw” because that is exactly what it is. Use it like you need it don’t be girl by babying it. :clap:


Thank you again. 
Yannis N. Tsakiris
www.citydecksinc.com
www.citypropertiesinc.net


----------



## Brian Peters

You have some awesome views from where you work! And great review on the Kapex... I'm still dreaming about having one.... maybe one day...


----------



## Joe Crocco Jr.

It sounds like if you transport the kapex often it will need to be calibrated every job. I have a pair of the newer makita four rail scms. We like them they are hard to beat. They cut straight and it's not big to move around. They also seem to do fine being kept in the vans. I think the only good tool dewalt makes is their scms stand. I have three of these. To cut bigger stock, I have a Bosch 5412L I like the upfront controls on this saw and it's ease of usability. If we are doing a bigger project where we are setting up a saw for a few months I usually just put a fresh tenryu or orange tools blade on it and check calibration. Then just start chopping. I like the portability of the makita 10s and the fact they are capable of cutting bigger stock standing up against the fence. I just simply could not justify the kapex unless I was setting it up in a shop.


----------



## duburban

Joe Crocco Jr. said:


> It sounds like if you transport the kapex often it will need to be calibrated every job. I have a pair of the newer makita four rail scms. We like them they are hard to beat. They cut straight and it's not big to move around. They also seem to do fine being kept in the vans. I think the only good tool dewalt makes is their scms stand. I have three of these. To cut bigger stock, I have a Bosch 5412L I like the upfront controls on this saw and it's ease of usability. If we are doing a bigger project where we are setting up a saw for a few months I usually just put a fresh tenryu or orange tools blade on it and check calibration. Then just start chopping. I like the portability of the makita 10s and the fact they are capable of cutting bigger stock standing up against the fence. I just simply could not justify the kapex unless I was setting it up in a shop.


calibrated at every job, where are you getting this idea?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Hi Joe, I have a Makita 10” the older model with 2/rails on bottom for my other truck / crew. The Kapex is always on move with me. Shop roof top house sidewalks parking spots. I’ll set up anywhere. Calibration..???What’s that. Kapex just doesn’t get out of wack. It’s on the $$ all the time. The cost is high, but you do what we do it is totally justified and cost effective. Oh btw I did read something about the laser getting out wack once in a while but 70% of my work is on a sunny roof top were you can barely see it. I can see needing to be adjusted or at least dbl checking it for trim job. It really is nice. I have used it a few times and it's perfect. 

Yannis N. Tsakiris
www.citydecksinc.com
www.citypropertiesinc.net


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My kapex is 3 years old, it rides around on my trailer, in my truck, has had materials fall on it, etc. and never once have I had to adjust anything besides the lasers. 

They do not make dainty delicate tools, they make tools that are just as good in the field as they are set up in the shop.


----------



## duburban

I've heard a lot of people say that, especially guys that have never owned a kapex. Does this myth have something to do with an issue when they first came out?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

duburban said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that, especially guys that have never owned a kapex. Does this myth have something to do with an issue when they first came out?


It has to do with what the tools cost. People thing they must be fragile or something, since they are expensive. I have had many a conversation with the guys down at Festool HQ about that stigmata. 

Try as I might, I can't seem to break any of their tools.


----------



## Joe Crocco Jr.

No I actually have read several complaints about the bevel slipping off a few degrees on the kapex from bouncing around in the truck. I just don't think at the end of the day it's that much better that it's worth another thousand then every other miter saw. And yes calibrating mean checking the saw for plumb and square and making sure miters are on and saw is cutting straight and not dog legging.


----------



## john27

Joe Crocco Jr. said:


> No I actually have read several complaints about the bevel slipping off a few degrees on the kapex from bouncing around in the truck. I just don't think at the end of the day it's that much better that it's worth another thousand then every other miter saw. And yes calibrating mean checking the saw for plumb and square and making sure miters are on and saw is cutting straight and not dog legging.


Im not the biggest fan of Festool, i have had the carvex and sold it as it was terrible. Had the ts55 and sold it as i didnt think much off it (it was underpowered) 
I have had a Makita 1013 (i think that is the model No) and the Kapex. The Kapex is a far better saw.. Mine is in the back of a van, and gets all sorts flung on top of it, doors, 6x2 etc. it gets bounced around building sites on the UG frame, and i have not yet had to adjust anything on it. 
It does look fragile but it has been far from it..

John...


----------



## duburban

john27 said:


> Im not the biggest fan of Festool, i have had the carvex and sold it as it was terrible. Had the ts55 and sold it as i didnt think much off it (it was underpowered)
> I have had a Makita 1013 (i think that is the model No) and the Kapex. The Kapex is a far better saw.. Mine is in the back of a van, and gets all sorts flung on top of it, doors, 6x2 etc. it gets bounced around building sites on the UG frame, and i have not yet had to adjust anything on it.
> It does look fragile but it has been far from it..
> 
> John...


Hey john, whats the price difference between a makita 10" slider and the festool kapex over there?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

I only checked when I first took out of the box. Haven’t check it since. I just look at the miter / bevel gauge. It’s dead on. Should you decide to buy and worry about the bounce factor put a strap on it. I have my vans customized to fit everything in it’s place so nothing really ever moves. The price can be hard to swallow and that’s fine. It’s only worth buying if you need maximum cutting capacity with smallest foot print accuracy all the time light weight and the dust collection which is fantastic. You also work in WC which is the country and suburbia which means you have all the room in the world to work and not be effected or effect your environment with dust just floating everywhere or large foot print. You have the pleasure of pulling in a driveway. We park 2-blocks away if we’re lucky. The new 4/rail Makitas are very nice but don’t work in my environment I’ve tried it’s like throwing a hand full saw dust in the air every time you make a cut and the rails extend it out about another 10”. I still have one the previous model which I think is lighter and a little smaller and works pretty decent with a vac. 

John form UK. I have Buddy from the UK that was Lead carpenter for TD Bank and he said just last week that he would throw anything they could fit on it. Heavy use for a few years and never touch it. It's always been dead on.


----------



## ROVACON

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It has to do with what the tools cost. People thing they must be fragile or something, since they are expensive. I have had many a conversation with the guys down at Festool HQ about that stigmata.
> 
> *Try as I might, I can't seem to break any of their tools*.


My hose garage broke on my CT26. Ok so here is what happened, I was in the shop and my 4 year old pushed it up the drive way (that damn convenient handle) and rode it down like a motor cycle. He hit the wall (thats not what broke it) and the jolt along with his body weight sort of cracked the corner.

He looked at me, I looked at him and he went into the house and wasn't seen the rest of the afternoon. :no:

He came out later to apologize and said "we can go to the Home Depot and get another one" :laughing:

Love that guy!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

sounds like good break send a pict. awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Five Star

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I only checked when I first took out of the box. Haven't check it since. I just look at the miter / bevel gauge. It's dead on. Should you decide to buy and worry about the bounce factor put a strap on it. I have my vans customized to fit everything in it's place so nothing really ever moves. The price can be hard to swallow and that's fine. It's only worth buying if you need maximum cutting capacity with smallest foot print accuracy all the time light weight and the dust collection which is fantastic. You also work in WC which is the country and suburbia which means you have all the room in the world to work and not be effected or effect your environment with dust just floating everywhere or large foot print. You have the pleasure of pulling in a driveway. We park 2-blocks away if we're lucky. The new 4/rail Makitas are very nice but don't work in my environment I've tried it's like throwing a hand full saw dust in the air every time you make a cut and the rails extend it out about another 10". I still have one the previous model which I think is lighter and a little smaller and works pretty decent with a vac.
> 
> John form UK. I have Buddy from the UK that was Lead carpenter for TD Bank and he said just last week that he would throw anything they could fit on it. Heavy use for a few years and never touch it. It's always been dead on.


Festool did right by you as they do right by all there customers, some people just think at the initial cost and get scared so they start knocking the brand , my first festool was the ts 75 and it sold me on the quality not the price, me and Warner use to go at it head to head I had the Makita he had the kapex and we would go toe to toe!
Now I have both but I choose to use the kapex for more finish work then deck or framing work not because it's expensive, but because that's where I need it's accuracy and dust collection! I've been using it for azek though more and more!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Hey 5Star. I did a few coffee / retails spaces facades a while back and boat load of azek. it's 90+ hot as hell and the stuff is just everywhere. MI remember my wife brought me lunch and said baby yor a mess.... thanks babe. 
She gave a bottle of static guard and it worked out pretty good. I even put on miter and table. It worked great. Also found use soft scrub or a heavy duty plumber handy wipes to clean off the glue and grubby finger prints. 
I don't think have cut any azek with the kapex. I'm sure I have something coming up that will require it i'll see how the vac works out.


----------



## redwood

I've used a fair amount of Azek, and it seems almost worth buying the Festool equip. just for the dust collection. I hate that stuff.

To bad festool doesn't make a table saw, thought they do have the plunge saw.


----------



## john27

duburban said:


> Hey john, whats the price difference between a makita 10" slider and the festool kapex over there?


The Kapex is more than double the price of the Makita.

John.


----------



## Gary H

I think Kapex has a good design for the rails. They are somewhat protected from dust and material falling on them. The rails on my Hitchi are exposed to what ever falls on them, or the weather when we us e it outside during this rain season. Plus it harder to store in the truck, because the rails take up so much room. If you slide it forward then the head is hanging out in space, with the weight pulling down with every bump.


----------



## shofestoolusa

Joe Crocco Jr. said:


> No I actually have read several complaints about the bevel slipping off a few degrees on the kapex from bouncing around in the truck. I just don't think at the end of the day it's that much better that it's worth another thousand then every other miter saw. And yes calibrating mean checking the saw for plumb and square and making sure miters are on and saw is cutting straight and not dog legging.


Joe, I've never read or heard about such a problem since the Kapex was introduced. I even did a Google search just now and came up with nothing. I'm not even sure it's possible for this to happen because the bevel gauge has a gear with teeth that engages an indexing mechanism.

Edit: Just confirmed with our service department manager that it can't be knocked out of calibration.


----------



## Leo G

I am not particularly fond of LED light in a flashlight. Just recently bought some undervcabinet LED lighting and it had an nice warm white color. If the flashlights could be that color I'd be sold. But the cold white light is harder to see details than a normal incandescent flashlight.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have had the festool light a few months now and use it all the time. I prefer the color temp of light they put out. Makes stuff look like it does outside in natural light. I'm using today sanding drywall.


----------



## shofestoolusa

BCConstruction said:


> I have had the festool light a few months now and use it all the time. I prefer the color temp of light they put out. Makes stuff look like it does outside in natural light. I'm using today sanding drywall.


The color temp of the SysLite is 4500K so that it produces as accurate color if you're working with a painted or stained surface. Most lights have a color temperature that is warm or cold and that affects the appearance of the surface the light is cast on.

Also, a three year warranty on it. If you're interested, we have several videos showcasing it, but I don't want to spam by posting them.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Thank God Festie has excellent service and warranty. My #2 Kapex in 30days is getting swapped for another tomorrow. 


Yannis N. Tsakiris
m: 610-716-4509
o: 267-318-7776
www.citydecksinc.com
www.citypropertiesinc.net


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

:blink:


----------



## Five Star

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Thank God Festie has excellent service and warranty. My #2 Kapex in 30days is getting swapped for another tomorrow.
> 
> Yannis N. Tsakiris
> m: 610-716-4509
> o: 267-318-7776
> www.citydecksinc.com
> www.citypropertiesinc.net


What now ??? Looks like the refurbish dept is going to be busy till you get a keeper


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Hey 5star. 
week 1: awesome hands down everything across the board. 
week 2: power cuts out bogs downs on the simplest task and burning up .


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

ha ha at the rate im going they might start selling refurbs.


----------



## lt142

CITY DECKS INC said:


> ha ha at the rate im going they might start selling refurbs.


I was thinking to get the Kapex miter with CT36 at my local dealer. I may have to put that on hold for now.


----------



## chris klee

My kapex is still perfect. I haven't adjusted the lasers yet though. I just finished my built ins and installed 2 kitchens with trim (crown, base, toe kick) and its been a dream. Hues city is just unlucky.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

LT I wouldn't be discouraged. Buy the both of them. They work excellent together. As far as service dept and application tech guru Dave at Festie says send it in this should not be happening and I'm the 1st one to know who has experienced this. People cry about there Dewalts and Makitas all the time and either suffer with them or they bring them back and take another. At leasts I'm going back for another on a totally different playing field. 
I'm ready for round 3 because it the pros out weigh the 2/failures. They'll swap it out for another. I really don't feel like going through the hassle of this again but for know it's still worth it. 

Yannis N. Tsakiris
www.citydecksinc.com
www.citypropertiesinc.net


----------



## Kent Whitten

CITY DECKS INC said:


> :blink:


You are framing with the Kapex?


----------



## lt142

CITY DECKS INC said:


> LT I wouldn't be discouraged. Buy the both of them. They work excellent together. As far as service dept and application tech guru Dave at Festie says send it in this should not be happening and I'm the 1st one to know who has experienced this. People cry about there Dewalts and Makitas all the time and either suffer with them or they bring them back and take another. At leasts I'm going back for another on a totally different playing field.
> I'm ready for round 3 because it the pros out weigh the 2/failures. They'll swap it out for another. I really do feel like going through the hassle of this again but for know it's still worth it.
> 
> Yannis N. Tsakiris
> www.citydecksinc.com
> www.citypropertiesinc.net



I have had the Makita LS1016L for about a year now and the Bosch 4412 for 12 years. Both of them are good saws. The Makita is the saw that most of my guys prefer right now, because it not too heavy to carry and quieter than the bosch. I need another 10" saw with a good dust control and I think the Kapex would be the one buy. I have no problem paying for them at the cost of $1,950 with the CT36. Please let us know how is goes with your third saw.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Kent. light framing yes, but not production style. a lot of angle and bevel cuts and blocking along with 4x4 cedar and pt. I also cut through a lot of 3x 8-12 100yr red pine joist for our reclaimed project. finished ply and crown. I will just change the blade and go to work. If it's wood we do it and will use this saw for all of it.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

LT the 10" Makita's are very nice. I have one on my other truck for the crew that usually handles the jobs where dust isn't an issue. Accuracy is right on with the Makita. The Kapex is lighter, smaller and dust collection is in the 90'S %. I have a interior tuck pointing job coming up and will p/u he ct 36 because it has mechanical arm that hits the filter to self clean. That way you can work longer with less changing or clogging. Hilti's vac's are the same but don't come with the plug in the us. Keep in mind that the 36ct is big and heavy and will most likely hard to get around if your mobile. I use the Midi with track saw, routers, sander, miter almost everything.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CITY DECKS INC said:


> LT the 10" Makita's are very nice. I have one on my other truck for the crew that usually handles the jobs where dust isn't an issue. Accuracy is right on with the Makita. The Kapex is lighter, smaller and dust collection is in the 90'S %. I have a interior tuck pointing job coming up and will p/u he ct 36 because it has mechanical arm that hits the filter to self clean. That way you can work longer with less changing or clogging. Hilti's vac's are the same but don't come with the plug in the us. Keep in mind that the 36ct is big and heavy and will most likely hard to get around if your mobile. I use the Midi with track saw, routers, sander, miter almost everything.


If your doing work that puts out a lot of fine dust like drywall or concrete then stay away from the standard CT's and get the AC model. You won't beat it. You get more suction out the box anyway and it keeps this suction from the start to the end and it don't clog up as it don't use filter bags. 

It ain't RRP certified but that may not bother you. I bought a CT26 for jobs that need higher filtration.


----------



## lt142

BCConstruction said:


> If your doing work that puts out a lot of fine dust like drywall or concrete then stay away from the standard CT's and get the AC model. You won't beat it. You get more suction out the box anyway and it keeps this suction from the start to the end and it don't clog up as it don't use filter bags.
> 
> It ain't RRP certified but that may not bother you. I bought a CT26 for jobs that need higher filtration.


I will look into the A/C model. The cost is about $750 C36 A/C model. I have had a RRP certified hepa vac a while ago.

Thanks,


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Here's how they work without bags. 























As you can see nothing stops the dust from getting to filter but the auto clean system works much better than the standard filter clean on the standard CT.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

BC, I know the plastic is dirt cheap option. They have what they have self cleaning throw away bags that prevents bulk dust ect from getting to hepa filter. Cost about 4-5 each. I have for on Midi. This also prevent a mess when opening the vac lid when changing bags. 
check out video if not type in festool self cleaning bag. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVbA1Gkj-a8


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CITY DECKS INC said:


> BC, I know the plastic is dirt cheap option. They have what they have self cleaning throw away bags that prevents bulk dust ect from getting to hepa filter. Cost about 4-5 each. I have for on Midi. This also prevent a mess when opening the vac lid when changing bags.
> check out video if not type in festool self cleaning bag.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVbA1Gkj-a8


You don't use the filter bags with the AC version. That's why it was designed like that as the self clean bags don't work well with fine dust and use loose a lot of suction after only a few mins. You can still use the filter bags in the AC model but not when working with fine dust. The filter is designed to get covered in dust and the auto clean blows the dust back out the filter. That's why you get good suction no matter how much you have sucked up.

Also the filters on the AC model are not HEPA. You could put a HEPA one in I'm sure. But not sure how well they handle the AC system.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

ahh.. got it thanks.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

has anyone ever cut wet pt with Kapex??? I was at Woodcraft swapping out Kapex's. And we were thing the standard 60t blade might be the issue. Any thoughts and experiences? I really like this saw and don't want to give it up. I want to use for everything.:whistling:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Here and there. I cut a lot of blocking with it, but most of the time I use my circular saw for that.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

D, what was that link you sent me that had 30ml bore blades. was it justsawblades.com ?


----------



## mattmag

BCConstruction said:


> Lol thanks
> 
> I won't fill the thread so here a link to the page with the most recent pics. There should be some of inside and outside on that one page I think.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/index34/



i think i just drooled a little


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mattmag said:


> i think i just drooled a little


I thought the wifey pic got taken down:blink:



He dose have an award winning setup:thumbsup:


----------



## mattmag

WOW. this thread has been fun. i missed the entire episode of saturday night live while reading it, but that's ok because this was much more entertaining, and funny at times. last week i didnt even know what Festool was.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I thought the wifey pic got taken down:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> He dose have an award winning setup:thumbsup:


I never heard my wife being called an award winning setup but that's a good way to put it :laughing:


But the trailer has changed a little again. I dont know how I managed it but I got another row of systainers in there and some more storage behind the first set of Stanley boxes like have on the second set. I showed my wife and she was like great so you got to buy more tools to fit them spaces  derrrr yeah :laughing:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

bc update us with more trailer ****. :clap:
btw any thoughts with lower tooth count for the kapex for the light framing. I've been saving a a boat load time by using more and more on clean up mobility and accuracy. :whistling


----------



## Northwood

Usually a lower tooth blade does help from getting bogged down. Once I even thought my saw was dying and out of desperation tried another blade. Turns out the blade was just dull. Never had a blade so dull and realized how much it affects the saw even thought the quality of cut was fine. I also didn't recall cutting anything that would have dulled it like that, but that was the case.


Yanni- what's wrong now with this kapex? It's not throwing sparks again is it?

I was thinking of ordering one of those refurbs but this has me a little worried. It seems you are using the saw the way other miter saws are used every day, not just as a special pretty trim saw. Darcy often tells people how durable festools are and how he never babies them, which is how I have treated mine as well, but unless you're abusing the saw why would it not handle such typical work?

Good luck.


----------



## redwood

Would anyone consider cutting fiber cement siding with a Kapex? 

We usually do a couple of hardi jobs a year. Mostly I just use the Rigid fibercement saw, but I have used my DeWalt slider for multiple cuts. That of course is a dust mess. The Kapex might solve that. Would there be a fibercement blade that fits the Kapex.


----------



## Brian Peters

Last summer I helped another builder on a FC job..we used his Bosch slider to cut it. I guess I would worry about the dust getting in the motor, but maybe a vacuum would take care of that


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I was speaking to some guys at the weekend who told me about a granite shop that used ts55's to cut granite. They said the tools were all said white due to all the dust over them. They seemed to work fine from what they said. The only issue is it does void your warrenty. I wouldn't have any issue trusting the Kapex with doing it but I would use my Bosch to do that before I used my Kapex.


----------



## Northwood

BC:

Since you have two saws, might as well use the cheaper one for FC but what about just general use such as PT wood and bigger stuff such as yanni is using his? Do you think it's a big shock that his saws aren't handling his work? 
For example the new festool impact, the TI15, has given up a lot of power (and thereby usefulness IMO) in favor of being able to drill making it more useful for woodworking maybe? Do you think the kapex might be similar?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Hey Guys, 
I wouldn’t think twice about the kapex and fc. The 30mil blade arbor would be challenging to find. We too do about 2-3 fc job per year. We just recently did one but it was panel and azek trim. I used my Makita plunge with festal tracks. I did have to get my 6” masonry cutting blades re-bored to accommodate the 20mil arbor. My blade sharpening shop I think charged me about 4-5bucks per blaed. It worked perfect. I even called Makita’s hot line. They said not for everyday use and absolutely use a vac. There motor is sealed as well as the festi 55 but not good enough to prevent cement dust. 

I just got a eml reply back from cutting pt with the Kapex They suggested a 40t with ATB. If cutting volume use the TCG. 
http://justsawblades.com/popular/radial_arm_blades.html They’ll re-bore them to 30mil for an extra $16.00. 

Northwood the kapex is not sparking anymore, but is bogging to the point of turning so slow you can count the teeth rotating and smells burnt. If it’s the blade I’m really disappointed with how fast there 60t dulled.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Also forgot to mention that when I was at Woodcraft we tested my kapex with cutting about 50 1/2” or slices of 4x4 and about 50 1/2” slices of 2x10 non stop. And about 18’ of dado in a 2x10 all pt. The saw partially bogged but not like it was when on the job were the wood was wet. You could smell the motor burning.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Northwood said:


> BC:
> 
> Since you have two saws, might as well use the cheaper one for FC but what about just general use such as PT wood and bigger stuff such as yanni is using his? Do you think it's a big shock that his saws aren't handling his work?
> For example the new festool impact, the TI15, has given up a lot of power (and thereby usefulness IMO) in favor of being able to drill making it more useful for woodworking maybe? Do you think the kapex might be similar?


The Bosch does have more power than the Kapex but it's a 12" saw so that's why I use that for larger jobs. There's no doubt the Kapex could cut through the material also. I have found the festool blades to be very good quality and they didn't dull that quick. It's just a shame they don't come with less teeth as a 60 tooth. 

I have found the blades need cleaning more often when cutting PT more so than other woods. 

Also the Bosch has a 60tooth on a 12" blade and my festool has a 60tooth on a 10" blade so that's another reason it don't cut as quick. I bet a 40 tooth would work very well with the Kapex.

Also don't forget how much harder it is on a saw when the woods wet. Try cutting that same wood by hand when wet and dry and you will feel your self very quickly how much harder it is when wet. ESP with a 60 tooth 10" blade.


----------



## Northwood

Thanks for the info guys. I do agree BC how hard it is to cut PT wet. One of the worst things to cut in my mind. Especially if the wetness is deeply set not just the outer surface.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

one more thing. justsawblades offered to bore out a regular 10” blade but that reduces cutting capacity down to 255m. and then we have oversized blade lock washer which will reduces even further. has anyone used a regular 10” modified to on kapex and can you still cut a 4x4 in one passing? 
:whistling


----------



## redwood

BCConstruction said:


> . The only issue is it does void your warrenty. I wouldn't have any issue trusting the Kapex with doing it but I would use my Bosch to do that before I used my Kapex.


Is there something in the warranty that prohibits cutting FC or metal or anything? I don't usually read those things.

I thought of the Kapex if only for it's dust handling capabilities. When I use the DeWalt, I have none and it makes a mess. Not to mention the air.


----------



## shofestoolusa

Yannis,

I checked with Lester in our service department to find out what they determined with your Kapex, which we received back from you. Everything was in perfect condition as far as the calibration and mechanical / electrical components of the saw. 

The issue appears to be the blade, which must be better maintained to keep it sharp and able to cut efficiently. Your blade was in poor condition and the teeth were gummed up with pitch. 

Better maintenance of your blade through cleaning, sharpening and eventually replacement would help resolve the issue you were having. If you're not doing fine finish cuts, a lower tooth count blade would probably help as well.

I'm sure the forum members can offer some advice on how they maintain their own blades. Our friend Marc Spagnuolo over at the Wood Whisperer did a video on the topic with some good info.

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/how-to-clean-blades-bits/

Photo of your blade attached.

Shane


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

shofestoolusa said:


> Yannis,
> 
> I checked with Lester in our service department to find out what they determined with your Kapex, which we received back from you. Everything was in perfect condition as far as the calibration and mechanical / electrical components of the saw.
> 
> The issue appears to be the blade, which must be better maintained to keep it sharp and able to cut efficiently. Your blade was in poor condition and the teeth were gummed up with pitch.
> 
> Better maintenance of your blade through cleaning, sharpening and eventually replacement would help resolve the issue you were having. If you're not doing fine finish cuts, a lower tooth count blade would probably help as well.
> 
> I'm sure the forum members can offer some advice on how they maintain their own blades. Our friend Marc Spagnuolo over at the Wood Whisperer did a video on the topic with some good info.
> 
> http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/how-to-clean-blades-bits/
> 
> Photo of your blade attached.
> 
> Shane



Wow there's enough wood on there to make a sheet of advantech :laughing:


Hey Shane hows things? Good meeting you the other week.


----------



## shofestoolusa

BCConstruction said:


> Wow there's enough wood on there to
> Hey Shane hows things? Good meeting you the other week.


Doing good, but busy. It was nice meeting you, too. :thumbsup:

It's good to know there are guys out there that genuinely care about the level of work they're doing and you definitely sound like one of those guys. Keep elevating the craft and forcing the competition to try to keep up!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

shofestoolusa said:


> Doing good, but busy. It was nice meeting you, too. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's good to know there are guys out there that genuinely care about the level of work they're doing and you definitely sound like one of those guys. Keep elevating the craft and forcing the competition to try to keep up!


Im trying man im trying lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

shofestoolusa said:


> Yannis,
> 
> I checked with Lester in our service department to find out what they determined with your Kapex, which we received back from you. Everything was in perfect condition as far as the calibration and mechanical / electrical components of the saw.
> 
> The issue appears to be the blade, which must be better maintained to keep it sharp and able to cut efficiently. Your blade was in poor condition and the teeth were gummed up with pitch.
> 
> Better maintenance of your blade through cleaning, sharpening and eventually replacement would help resolve the issue you were having. If you're not doing fine finish cuts, a lower tooth count blade would probably help as well.
> 
> I'm sure the forum members can offer some advice on how they maintain their own blades. Our friend Marc Spagnuolo over at the Wood Whisperer did a video on the topic with some good info.
> 
> http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/how-to-clean-blades-bits/
> 
> Photo of your blade attached.
> 
> Shane



:laughing::laughing:

I am sorry, I am laughing my ass off. No offense to Yannis, but what the hell? You screwed up twice and Festool was good enough to make right for your user error. I clean saw blades once a week. It is called maintenance.

I could forgive one time, but twice? Dumb ass.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Ya,.....
That balde is not in good condition,.......I would clean it up. I use lacquer thinner,set in a pan for a few minutes (with a top) and a stiff "fine" nylonl brush,(just be carefully with the fumes). You should clean the blade once you start seing a light deposit of pitch/resin on the kerf teeth. Once it starts developing on the surface of the kerf it will eventually be forced to the sides of the kerf (as you can see on the above picture).....

The result.....

" bogging"......." will now commence"......:laughing:



Could be the wrong blade your using for the material being sized...:blink:



The proper blade; and a sharp one,...... at that,will never let you down...



B,


----------



## Cole82

shofestoolusa said:


> Yannis,
> 
> I checked with Lester in our service department to find out what they determined with your Kapex, which we received back from you. Everything was in perfect condition as far as the calibration and mechanical / electrical components of the saw.
> 
> The issue appears to be the blade, which must be better maintained to keep it sharp and able to cut efficiently. Your blade was in poor condition and the teeth were gummed up with pitch.
> 
> Better maintenance of your blade through cleaning, sharpening and eventually replacement would help resolve the issue you were having. If you're not doing fine finish cuts, a lower tooth count blade would probably help as well.
> 
> I'm sure the forum members can offer some advice on how they maintain their own blades. Our friend Marc Spagnuolo over at the Wood Whisperer did a video on the topic with some good info.
> 
> http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/how-to-clean-blades-bits/
> 
> Photo of your blade attached.
> 
> Shane


I have never scene a blade with so much pitch on it.  I have noticed I get more pitch cutting pressure treated than regular lumber. I wonder if the copper makes it stick to the blade or if it is my imagination.

Cole


----------



## ROVACON

Shane-

Send me that saw. I need to test your findings :whistling :laughing:.

Seriously, this is why I own FESTOOL products. Wonderful customer service, even when its your fault.

Thanks Shane.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Im not sure whats in it but i use this stuff and it works really well


----------



## Cole82

BCConstruction said:


> Im not sure whats in it but i use this stuff and it works really well


Just picked up a bottle of that at menards on clearance. Seamed to work decent especially for how little I paid for it.

Cole


----------



## chris klee

BCConstruction said:


> Im not sure whats in it but i use this stuff and it works really well


I have a bottle of that I think, it's not a spray bottle though. 
I think tomorrow might be a tool cleaning, blade cleaning day, and a trip to drop off blades to be sharpened. 
I used to use a wood craft brand cleaner but they quit carrying it a couple years ago. Great stuff.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Hey service is not great but more like excellent!! That’s about 3/days of use. Bottom line is the blade. And I should of known better but dull blades usually smell of burt wood. I smelt burt motor. What baffles me is me is just after a few days of use. ... It’s obvious the 60t doesn’t work for pt and light framing so I have 24t, 30t, and 40t ready to get used and will update next week. If the blades work it will open this saw to another level and market and make a lot of hesitant buyers pull the trigger. There is no reason why you can't have 1/saw that does it all. 

The Kapex electronic motor was governing the speed because of the dull blade. Like a new late model cars that are constantly computer monitored to maintain fuel efficiency and traction which gets in the way of performance.*
At least we know the mechanics are still good.

Thanks to Team Festool for sticking out with me.


----------



## duburban

i bet theres more than a few others out there with dull blades. you've done festool a service as asking "is your blade clean and sharp" will be part of the process now and save a lot of confusion down the road. :thumbsup:


----------



## shofestoolusa

duburban said:


> i bet theres more than a few others out there with dull blades. you've done festool a service as asking "is your blade clean and sharp" will be part of the process now and save a lot of confusion down the road. :thumbsup:


Actually, the question of blade condition was asked before the saw was returned to us. Our service guys are phenomenal. I guess blade condition is in the eye of the beholder. 

PT, especially very wet PT, is some nasty stuff.

But, hopefully the documentation of this experience might help others in the future, Festool Kapex users or otherwise. :thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Win Win all the way!:thumbsup:


----------



## redwood

This info actually blows me away, and is disappointing.

After 3 days this blade ground the Kapex to a stop.

I've been cutting PT fir with saws for years, and never cleaned a blade. Maybe that was stupid of me, but it never seemed to affect the saw until it became dull or slowed the cutting down. This would usually take weeks, not 3 days.

Basically, I have never done anything to the blades until they started to slow down the cutting, or the cuts were not good. Then I replaced the blade.

I've used 80T blades on my old DeWalt for years, cutting everything, including tons of PT blocking. Blades usually last a month or so.


----------



## Brian Peters

Wonder if it has to do with the lower power of this saw? Most of your saws are 15 amp whereas this one's 13. I know on the cordless circular saws a sharp clean blade makes all the difference.. I'm thinking the more powerful saws just push a dirty dull blade longer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Power is not the issue. I have routinely cut 12/4 hardwood stock and cut a lot of SA hardwoods with mine. Any saw with a blade that looked like that will have issues.

He never burnt up either saw, the blade was so gummed up the electronics that control the saw motor was slowing it down to try and keep a consistent cut and speed.

The stock Festool blade is pretty good, but it is not the ideal blade for cutting wet PT pine. You need a blade with fewer teeth and larger gullets.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Redwood im with you on this one. I never cleaned a blade in my life . They get sharpened or tossed. I mentioned earlier that it's governed like a car. We wouldn't have these issues if were more gear to gear and less electronic meddling.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The electronics kept you from burning a saw up (even though you swore you did).

That blade is trashed, I am not sure how anyone could think any different.

I use a skill saw if I am cutting a ton of PT. If you want to use the Kapex to cut that much PT, you will need a lower tooth count blade.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

redwood said:


> I started cutting PT today. sorry guys, I have no choice. I even crosscut some 4x12 PT D.F. without a problem. I'm a little concerned with how long this blade will cut it. I have a lot of blocking to cut before I get to the finish stuff.
> 
> I haven't been able to locate any lower tooth count then the 60 tooth blade the Kapex comes with.
> 
> Any suggestions other then to bore out 10" blades?
> 
> By the way, the midi vac is unable to keep up with the sawdust created when cutting PT. It may have something to do with how wet the sawdust is.





Mark, 
Get a standard 10” blade bored to use right away. Any blade sharpening place should be able to do it. It cost me around $10. 
Amana makes 250 255 and 260mm with 30mm bore. They cost about $70-80bucks and come in 24 - 48t. Also Amana ships to any Amana retailer in 1-2days or directly to you according to my blade guy. Or call him direct he’ll ship it to you. His contact is up the blog. 

I use the Midi but added a 36mm from Ridgid's universal pack which is at the HD. I also bought the two adapter from Woodcraft. Cost about $40buck for both. I could of used the Ridgid ends but the festools rubber ends really stay put and work much better. Festool uses standard vacuum hose sizes and fittings. 

I use the 36mm it mostly on the miter and table saw. 
Over all works much better then smaller hose the vac come with.
Also use the standard hose for when I’m sanding routing or track saw because it’s longer. 

http://www.cpofestool.com/festool-4...esn487071,default,pd.html&xsell=fesn583376--9

make sure you get both sides. 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ads-_-pla-_-100375877&ci_gpa=pla#.UJnOJ81L6iU

you can use any 2 1/2” hose. I cut this down to about 8ft and roll up on top of the midi just the stock hose. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## gillisonconstru

redwood said:


> I started cutting PT today. sorry guys, I have no choice. I even crosscut some 4x12 PT D.F. without a problem. I'm a little concerned with how long this blade will cut it. I have a lot of blocking to cut before I get to the finish stuff.
> 
> I haven't been able to locate any lower tooth count then the 60 tooth blade the Kapex comes with.
> 
> Any suggestions other then to bore out 10" blades?
> 
> By the way, the midi vac is unable to keep up with the sawdust created when cutting PT. It may have something to do with how wet the sawdust is.


Can you post a new pic with the Fastcap stand?


----------



## redwood

gillisonconstru said:


> Can you post a new pic with the Fastcap stand?


http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/miter-saw-stand-fence-125505/


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Hmmmmmm....

Something note worthy.........

I don't think this saw is, well ,let's say....."cut out"....to handle framing material.......(no pun intended)............

Of coarse there's pun!......:laughing:


Anyways....

I remember when I went in to the Rockler store- for the "demonstration".... Of the saw in topic currently.....

The rep from Festool was showing me everything about it,...the whole 9 yards.....

Everything he cut on that saw was 3/4"..,solid oak, cherry.....or trim..looking around the environment I find myself standing in...I didn't see any 2x12's ,2x10,2x6,or even the most popular.....2x4's left over from the prior "demonstration" lying around.. And no PT material....

I kept hearing the word "precision this" ...."precision that". Being peppered through out the whole "getty up-n go speech"....lots n lost of rectangular trim scrap "and the like",,,, being thrown at the modern marvle ,and then combining the angled cuts with of coarse......a Festool square.....and a perfect miter.......


Never mind that I think there is some brainwashing being attempted by the sales guy with the big smile and has hand on,....... what else....His Festool , I'm not seeing any "framing material"........ANYWHERE !!!!!





Now why would that be...........




This Festool crap has an almost "cult" like groupie thing attached to it from the minute someone buys it apparently......


Please........

Now don't get me wrong,......

EX:


The dominoe....I love that machine.....

Now (IMO),THAT is worth the money.......

The rest of their tools......well....

I'll leave that one alone......

Seams I'm outnumbered here,,,,wouldn't you say.....:laughing:



Not saying the saw is crap, or thier tools,....not at all,.....but I think your asking something that was designed for "cabinet" minded applications,,..



Just a hunch......:whistling



B,







.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PrestigeR&D said:


> Hmmmmmm....
> 
> Something note worthy.........
> 
> I don't think this saw is, well ,let's say....."cut out"....to handle framing material.......(no pun intended)............
> 
> Of coarse there's pun!......:laughing:
> 
> 
> Anyways....
> 
> I remember when I went in to the Rockler store- for the "demonstration".... Of the saw in topic currently.....
> 
> The rep from Festool was showing me everything about it,...the whole 9 yards.....
> 
> Everything he cut on that saw was 3/4"..,solid oak, cherry.....or trim..looking around the environment I find myself standing in...I didn't see any 2x12's ,2x10,2x6,or even the most popular.....2x4's left over from the prior "demonstration" lying around.. And no PT material....
> 
> I kept hearing the word "precision this" ...."precision that". Being peppered through out the whole "getty up-n go speech"....lots n lost of rectangular trim scrap "and the like",,,, being thrown at the modern marvle ,and then combining the angled cuts with of coarse......a Festool square.....and a perfect miter.......
> 
> 
> Never mind that I think there iis some brainwashing being attempted by the sales guy with the big smile and has hand on,....... what else....His Festool , I'm not seeing any "framing material"........ANYWHERE !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would that be...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Festool crap has an almost "cult" like groupie thing attached to it from the minute someone buys it apparently......
> 
> 
> Please........
> 
> Now don't get me wrong,......
> 
> EX:
> 
> 
> The dominoe....I love that machine.....
> 
> Now (IMO),THAT is worth the money.......
> 
> The rest of their tools......well....
> 
> I'll leave that one alone......
> 
> Seams I'm outnumbered here,,,,wouldn't you say.....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying the saw is crap, or thier tools,....not at all,.....but I think your asking something that was designed for "cabinet" minded applications,,..
> 
> 
> 
> Just a hunch......:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> B,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I for one can confirm it works just fine with framing lumber. If anything it does that with ease over cutting hard woods. Before I bought my axial glide I was using it to frame decks. I no longer use it for decks but it's always used to frame out basements and bathrooms. Anything bigger than 2x6 normally goes on my axial glide now. Still cut the odd 2x12 on it but not very often.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I'm not saying it won't cut a 2x12 .....


I don't believe it's marketing intension was geared towards " rough construction framing" it's been marketed for "precision " work...... 

You can grab any miter saw of a shelf , it's cost- irrelavent........

What applications was it designed for....


This Festool " in topic" is NOT a do- all application appropriate miter saw....

Forget it!


They can claim all they want till the cows come home.....

Tell me why they only offer a blade count within "their" specifications for the saw.....


Then the word "adaption" comes into play by those that want to step outside the peramiters limitations , which are set by the engineers that developed the saw, by the way......


I bet this saw is engineered to the teeth; which is why they only offer a tooth count specified for that particular model......

If they wanted you to have a low count ass ripping blade, they would have offered it........but they don't...and the reason is .......why?????

Look at the marketing material..........:blink:


Have you seen marketing showing this saw in a heavy construction environment,,,,,,:no:

You see it in a room with all the rest of Festool products,.....it's all about precision and quality results....again..."cabinet shop environment" .....


Just saying....


You guys need to think about what it is your doing with what ever machine it is your interested in........ 

For some reason the "do-all" and " i can do everything with this" thought process seems to linger, actually, on second thought,.... -it gets planted.....


B,


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PrestigeR&D said:


> I'm not saying it won't cut a 2x12 .....
> 
> 
> I don't believe it's marketing intension was geared towards " rough construction framing" it's been marketed for "precision " work......
> 
> You can grab any miter saw of a shelf , it's cost- irrelavent........
> 
> What applications was it designed for....
> 
> 
> This Festool " in topic" is NOT a do- all application appropriate miter saw....
> 
> Forget it!
> 
> 
> They can claim all they want till the cows come home.....
> 
> Tell me why they only offer a blade count within "their" specifications for the saw.....
> 
> 
> Then the word "adaption" comes into play by those that want to step outside the peramiters limitations , which are set by the engineers that developed the saw, by the way......
> 
> 
> I bet this saw is engineered to to teeth; which is why they only offer a tooth count specified for that particular model......
> 
> If they wanted you to have a low count ass ripping blade, they would have offered it........but they don't...and the reason is .......why?????
> 
> Look at the marketing material..........:blink:
> 
> 
> Have you seen marketing showing this saw in a heavy construction environment,,,,,,:no:
> 
> You see it in a room with all the rest of Festool products,.....it's all about precision and quality results....again..."cabinet shop environment" .....
> 
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> 
> You guys need to think about what it is your doing with what ever machine it is your interested in........
> 
> For some reason the "do-all" and " i can do everything with this" thought process seems to linger, actually, on second thought,.... -it gets planted.....
> 
> 
> B,


I'm sure they didn't intend the saw to used as a framing saw but when you have a saw so well thought out its going to be naturally good as a framing saw. If you can cut 4x10 guajacum then it's gonna have zero issue cutting PT of any size. Yeah you have to go with non festool blades if you want a low teeth count but that's not really a big deal. 

Im tempted to go back to using the Kapex as my full time framing saw as the Bosch is getting way to heavy. I would rather be carrying a lighter saw to the site than have the extra capacity.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Tell me what makes this saw "unique" - write off the bat!,.....the minute your eyes laid on it..........what would you say it is about the design of this saw that seperates it from the rest of the rail saws out on the market...:blink:





B,


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PrestigeR&D said:


> Tell me what makes this saw "unique" - write off bat!,.....the minute your eyes laid on it..........what would you say it is about the design of this saw that seperates it from the rest of the rail saws out on the market...:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B,


For me it was a few things at first test. 

1. Dust extraction
2. Weight
3. Easy and accurate bevel adjustment
4. Dual lasers
5. Handle placement 
6. Angle tool


After using it for a while the above still apply but the stuff I liked after using it some was 

7. Smoothness of cut
8.cord storage
9.material clamp
10.special cutting lever
11.speed control
12.service
13.UG stands


----------



## PrestigeR&D

OK,
lets try this again,......:thumbsup:
Apparently your not smelling what I'm stepping in.....


What is it about this (Festool "RAIL SAW'") that sets it apart from the rest of the "RAIL SAWS" out on the market.....






B. :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PrestigeR&D said:


> OK,
> lets try this again,......:thumbsup:
> Apparently your not smelling what I'm stepping in.....
> 
> 
> What is it about this (Festool "RAIL SAW'") that sets it apart from the rest of the "RAIL SAWS" out on the market.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. :whistling


Well let's try and do this the same way as described the Kapex.

1. Dust extraction (yes others also have good dust extraction but at the time I come from a standard saw so it was a dream)
2. I can use the same tracks I use on my MFT's on the saw and the router. 
3.plug it (This ain't new to me of course but being able to swap from the sander to the router to the track saw to the jig saw etc etc with just one cable is nice. 
4.Splinter free cuts both sides of the blade
5.warranty and service
6.resale (it's nice being able to get into the new tool for hardly any cost)
7.The koolaid is so tasty lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

B-

You are full of it. Mine cuts everything. Now I find it too much work to toss a wet PT 16' 2x10 up there, when I can cut it with my sidewinder off the stack.

3 years of hard use and it still functions as new. 

Some people really need to learn to use the appropriate blade for the task.

The 60t that comes with it is pretty much a finish blade. 

You don't put a 60t blade in a circular saw to cut framing lumber.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

PrestigeR&D said:


> Have you seen marketing showing this saw in a heavy construction environment,,,,,,:no:
> 
> 
> 
> B,


Yes, yes they do. Quite a few times. 

You take your meds today?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

No..........:no:No i am not,.......you I expect that from Warner.....

Your beyond repair.....:laughing:

but seroisly.....


BB,
when the Kapex hit the market, ... what seperated it " from any other design" 


THIS WAS IT"S MAIN MARKETING FOCUS........

Do you like "Pink Floyd".....:blink:

My favorite album......"The WALL",,,,,,:whistling


B,


----------



## Cole82

PrestigeR&D said:


> No..........:no:No i am not,.......you I expect that from Warner.....
> 
> Your beyond repair.....:laughing:
> 
> but seroisly.....
> 
> 
> BB,
> when the Kapex hit the market, ... what seperated it " from any other design"
> 
> 
> THIS WAS IT"S MAIN MARKETING FOCUS........
> 
> 
> B,


Nothing separated it from the market it wasn't revolutionary. It took existing designs and refined them making it better than the other saws on the market.

Cole


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I am speechless......seriosly......

no,......:no:


B,


----------



## redwood

Warner, do you bore out 10" , low tooth blades, like City does, or do you have a source.

I build decks, gazebos, and pergolas. I consider this finish work. Most of it is highly visable. I want good cuts, that fit right. Yes, I can get that from other SCMS's, but this saw does feel nice and I'm not sure if there is another saw like it, as light, able to be put up against a wall and used. Lot's of things to like about this saw, compared to others. The only downside is the price, and if you spread that out over the life of the saw, that's not all that much.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Cole82 said:


> Nothing separated it from the market it wasn't revolutionary. It took existing designs and refined them making it better than the other saws on the market.
> 
> Cole



I can think of a few things.

dust extraction for one.

dual built in lasers.

counter balanced, fine adjust bevel. 

Speed control

Maybe the clutch?

Gear drive with electronic motor controls?


I know they didn't invent the laser or dust collection, but they did raise the bar pretty high.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

redwood said:


> Warner, do you bore out 10" , low tooth blades, like City does, or do you have a source.
> 
> I build decks, gazebos, and pergolas. I consider this finish work. Most of it is highly visable. I want good cuts, that fit right. Yes, I can get that from other SCMS's, but this saw does feel nice and I'm not sure if there is another saw like it, as light, able to be put up against a wall and used. Lot's of things to like about this saw, compared to others. The only downside is the price, and if you spread that out over the life of the saw, that's not all that much.


There's no reason why you couldn't use it for 5 years then sell it for $1100. That's pretty cheap rental for a saw of that type. You couldn't even buy a crap saw for that kind of money.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

redwood said:


> Warner, do you bore out 10" , low tooth blades, like City does, or do you have a source.
> 
> I build decks, gazebos, and pergolas. I consider this finish work. Most of it is highly visable. I want good cuts, that fit right. Yes, I can get that from other SCMS's, but this saw does feel nice and I'm not sure if there is another saw like it, as light, able to be put up against a wall and used. Lot's of things to like about this saw, compared to others. The only downside is the price, and if you spread that out over the life of the saw, that's not all that much.


The lowest tooth count I have is a 60t, but it kind of resembles a table saw blade. Wide gullets to clear the dust.

I had that blade bored. The rest of my blades were made specifically for the Kapex. 

Tenryu, Forest, Popular tools, CMT and a couple others make Kapex specific blades. 

I am not sure what you have close to you, but I get most of my saw blades from my saw sharpener. Kapex, band saw blades, 16" and 18" table saw blades, etc. 

You might have good luck going that route or ordering on line. 

I like to have 3 to 5 blades for each saw I have.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

what kills me is "you" you guys that own the saw...are not even aware of it's main feature as a selling point. And to this day - still is....proprieitary design......it's one main seperation .....

from all the other RAIL SAWS.....

what is it.....?



B,


----------



## redwood

PrestigeR&D said:


> what kills me is "you" you guys that own the saw...are not even aware of it's main feature as a selling point. And to this day - still is....proprieitary design......it's one main seperation .....
> 
> from all the other RAIL SAWS.....
> 
> what is it.....?
> 
> 
> 
> B,


How about the midrail design?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

NOW why did they do that????????:whistling



B,


----------



## Cole82

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can think of a few things.
> 
> dust extraction for one.
> 
> dual built in lasers.
> 
> counter balanced, fine adjust bevel.
> 
> Speed control
> 
> Maybe the clutch?
> 
> Gear drive with electronic motor controls?
> 
> 
> I know they didn't invent the laser or dust collection, but they did raise the bar pretty high.


Pretty much exactly what I said. They just made everything better.

The ridgid has dual lasers

Almost every saw has dust extraction.

They might be the only counter balanced bevel.

Hitachi has the digital speed control.

They just made everything better.

Cole

Midrail so they can make the saw more compact?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

PrestigeR&D said:


> NOW why did they do that????????:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> B,


Because they had a patent on it. 

That should be self explanatory.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

YES! 

"WALL" issues........SPACE..........
now, they seam to be putting the user in a "some what" confined area" 

Now I don't know about what kind of common sense we all have here but ...

to me,,,,
that seems a bit on the "inside" of some structure, building,,,,,,
in a confined amount of space........
wouldn't you say....

trying to make your work area a little more...."user friendly" :clap:

now,
Keeping that in mind....
now what kind of environment would one wish to purchase such a machine where "space" seams to be on the,,,,,, "PAY ATTENTION IDIOT" scale when picturing such a machine,and using it!.......... 

Craftsman that frame/deck.....anything outside......

that- it is not!..........

and it was not marketed that way....

look at the marketing....all of it......

As I said,
limitations, with any machine... 
they all have their own,,,,,+/- 

just step outside the box...think about what YOUR using what ever it is you buy......

this saw,

definitely an INSIDE fine detail shop saw.....
other than that.....

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Dude, it is not. My saw is outside being used more then it is in my shop or inside trimming a house. If it is only meant for inside, why the hell do they have a cart with wheels on it to haul it around on?

Plus, it was designed to be portable, I mean if they didn't want you to drag it around with you, they would have made it weigh 70 pounds instead of 47.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PrestigeR&D said:


> YES!
> 
> "WALL" issues........SPACE..........
> now, they seam to be putting the user in a "some what" confined area"
> 
> Now I don't know about what kind of common sense we all have here but ...
> 
> to me,,,,
> that seems a bit on the "inside" of some structure, building,,,,,,
> in a confined amount of space........
> wouldn't you say....
> 
> trying to make your work area a little more...."user friendly" :clap:
> 
> now,
> Keeping that in mind....
> now what kind of environment would one wish to purchase such a machine where "space" seams to be on the,,,,,, "PAY ATTENTION IDIOT" scale when picturing such a machine,and using it!..........
> 
> Craftsman that frame/deck.....anything outside......
> 
> that- it is not!..........
> 
> and it was not marketed that way....
> 
> look at the marketing....all of it......
> 
> As I said,
> limitations, with any machine...
> they all have their own,,,,,+/-
> 
> just step outside the box...think about what YOUR using what ever it is you buy......
> 
> this saw,
> 
> definitely an INSIDE fine detail shop saw.....
> other than that.....
> 
> B,


Mine is used outside more than inside. Your also forgetting your thinking about the nice big spaces we have over here. I could get a bus into most places i work here but in Europe it ain't like that so when on site the Kapex can't be beat. You have narrow stairs to walk up, small hall ways to work in, small back yards to work in. Space is hard to come by in Europe.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Dude, it is not. My saw is outside being used more then it is in my shop or inside trimming a house. If it is only meant for inside, why the hell do they have a cart with wheels on it to haul it around on?
> 
> Plus, it was designed to be portable, I mean if they didn't want you to drag it around with you, they would have made it weigh 70 pounds instead of 47.



And what where we cutting...........?:blink: Trim....

You seam to want to insinuate that your Kapex was designed to "everything" 

it is not so....look at your marketing pamphlets....

it is what it is....

There are quite a few highly educated individuals deep within the bowels of that saw.......

the thing is,
it's not for everyone......

There was a reason for the rail system.......they could have slung it off the back......check it out.......

"MARKETING" ....eye grabing......
and it is unique... for that reason 

Had they gone conventional with the rail....

I am pretty sure this post would not have commenced....



JMPOV....


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It is nice to carry around. I lugged it down in a basement today and back out 10 hours later, it is nice to be able to walk straight up the stairs.

Only meant to be inside in a shop.:laughing:

Wait until I take it up on my scaffolding in a week or so, I might even set it up on the roof.


----------



## Leo G

PrestigeR&D said:


> YES!
> 
> "WALL" issues........SPACE..........
> now, they seam to be putting the user in a "some what" confined area"
> 
> Now I don't know about what kind of common sense we all have here but ...
> 
> to me,,,,
> that seems a bit on the "inside" of some structure, building,,,,,,
> in a confined amount of space........
> wouldn't you say....
> 
> trying to make your work area a little more...."user friendly" :clap:
> 
> now,
> Keeping that in mind....
> now what kind of environment would one wish to purchase such a machine where "space" seams to be on the,,,,,, "PAY ATTENTION IDIOT" scale when picturing such a machine,and using it!..........
> 
> Craftsman that frame/deck.....anything outside......
> 
> that- it is not!..........
> 
> and it was not marketed that way....
> 
> look at the marketing....all of it......
> 
> As I said,
> limitations, with any machine...
> they all have their own,,,,,+/-
> 
> just step outside the box...think about what YOUR using what ever it is you buy......
> 
> this saw,
> 
> definitely an INSIDE fine detail shop saw.....
> other than that.....
> 
> B,


My Bosch has a design that will get closer to the wall.

Not gonna want to carry it around though.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

I have mine on under a blanket the roof top about 3nights a week. Used the hell out of it today until the snow came Cut a boat load of angled cuts. The 24t blade is a hot knife. I'll try 38t next deck to reduce some of tear out / shredding Oh and by the way the blade is just as gummed up as that 60t that was posted by Shane and I'm not cleaning it. I did the finger nail test and it’s still razor sharp. 
You gotta love that bevel. It's just bitchin....

It's light and small enough to bring through these 100+ year tiny ass city houses.

PrestigeR&D what your point dude. 

At the of end of the day like or not. It's an highly portable / transportable capable saw. Yes it marketed to the informed consumer and that typically fits the profile of the hobby guys and finish carpenters because they would typically want accuracy, dust collection along with having few extra disposable dollars. And then the small business owners like us that realize the value in having all the bells and whistles and will gladly pay for them because they add to the bottom line. I posted something while back along the lines of: If you can just get 10% better with a one time cost and have a residual effect. Then what's it worth to you. Do the math of what 10% means to you. All of you. 

Mark did you get swap out the hose like mentioned?
It still freaks to see almost no mess at the end of day. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

PrestigeR&D said:


> And what where we cutting...........?:blink: Trim....
> 
> You seam to want to insinuate that your Kapex was designed to "everything"
> 
> *it is not so....look at your marketing pamphlets....*
> 
> it is what it is....
> 
> There are quite a few highly educated individuals deep within the bowels of that saw.......
> 
> the thing is,
> it's not for everyone......
> 
> *There was a reason for the rail system.......they could have slung it off the back......check it out.......
> *
> 
> "MARKETING" ....eye grabing......
> and it is unique... for that reason
> 
> Had they gone conventional with the rail....
> 
> I am pretty sure this post would not have commenced....
> 
> 
> 
> JMPOV....
> 
> 
> B,



You need to look at the fancy marketing pictures of the kapex. I think most of them show it being wheeled around on the cart and set up on a job site. 

The reason for the forward rails and the high center handle is to eliminate any side to side movement in the head of the saw. All that is on the rails, is the saw motor. 

Pull a 10" or 12" slider all the way towards you and put your hand on the handle that is on the right side of the blade. It is easy to inadvertently create some deflection. 

You are right about them making a big fuss over their miter saw, it is built to very high standards and they even managed to make it a good looking saw too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

LEO!

That word is forbidden on this thread.....

Did you say,,,,,BOOOOOOSCH>>>>>>>>>>







look away Koolaid fans......



B,:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

PrestigeR&D said:


> And what where we cutting...........?:blink: Trim....
> 
> 
> 
> B,


2x material, some PT blocking, Ipe, Garapa, tigerwood, miratec, azek, aluminum, hardwoods and soft woods.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

And one left index finger.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

My point....

OK,
Fair enough,,,
it refers back to the original post- postee....


I certainly am not bashing Festool, they seem to take great pride in the R&D and I am in no way stating that they do not make some very high quality machinery...

but it stops with the Dominoe....
seams as soon as one guy buys it , then it goes on and on and on,,,,

I am very admirable to my old machinery,,,,and those of you that know me,,, you understand.,,,,,,

it in essence had nothing to do with Festool -persay,.... more so with the application and the expectations of the user that posted.....

it could have been another brand.....it's irrelavant....

the "CULT" mindset........ holy crap.......:laughing:

you add it all up,
blade limitation, the material being cut, the ideas being thrown around for adapting other blades to fit,.,,,,,



whats' that saying,,,,
it's just screaming that your expecting more from a machine that was not - IN REALITY , meant for outside , heavy cutting, ...nor should it be used for that.....IMO.....again...what are the blade limitations....and why the rail design......who did they market this for........:blink:

so you guys ever think about this stuff?????:blink:

forget manufacture labels for one moment,,, think about the capabilties......

thats all...

I think that was the reason this whole thread started to begin with.....:blink:


B,


----------



## Five Star




----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Adapting blades? I have to adapt half my saw blades. There is no need to adapt a blade for the kapex anymore. Almost all manufacturers are now making blades for Festool products. Same thing with the rail saws when they first came out. 

I think you are just stabbing blindly now.

The not meant for cutting outside stuff is a crazy assumption you have some how contrived.

What is the issue with the rail design? How they marketed it? They were not the first to put the rails forward.

It only makes sense, why do I want 14" of sliding rails hanging out the back? 

It is the easiest saw to carry around that I have ever owned.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

try cramming common sense down a cult member......:blink:



forget about it.....

like I said.....

it was expected...I am out numbered......


Cult on!:clap:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Common sense? 

What is your common sense angle to what ever it is you are complaining about?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

look at your marketing material, you tube,,,


Festool has a very unique saw they have desinged for CERTAIN applications........


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

PrestigeR&D said:


> look at your marketing material, you tube,,,
> 
> 
> Festool has a very unique saw they have desinged for CERTAIN applications........
> 
> B,


Look at the website, look at the catalog

http://www.festoolusa.com/products/...ks-120-sliding-compound-miter-saw-561287.html

I got it now. If the guy in the demo videos was out side showing off the kapex you would think it was for outside use. 

Oh, Oliver's are over rated turds, I like that crescent better, it was demoed outside...


----------



## redwood

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Mark did you get swap out the hose like mentioned?
> It still freaks to see almost no mess at the end of day.
> 
> :thumbsup:


No, I'm stuck up on the mountain and haven't had a chance to get into town. I have another eye surgery tommorow, so I've shut things down until Monday and will try and get one before then.

I did determine that part of the problem was my dust bag was packed. It certainly was picking up something.

The PT is all cut on the job, moving onto the next phase which will be 2x12 redwood fascia, mitered around the deck, about 150 l.f., then onto the railing posts.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PrestigeR&D said:


> look at your marketing material, you tube,,,
> 
> 
> Festool has a very unique saw they have desinged for CERTAIN applications........
> 
> 
> B,



So if this saws not designed to do outside work then what's saws are? Are the outside work saws not allowed to do inside work? I'm not quite getting where your going with these posts. In the end the Kapex is marketed towards the job site and workshop. Where on the instructions does it say not to be used for anything but certain material. Perhaps suggest to use a saw that has the features will like in this saw but will work indoors and outdoors?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

PrestigeR&D said:


> look at your marketing material, you tube,,,
> 
> 
> Festool has a very unique saw they have desinged for CERTAIN applications........
> Y
> B,


Get constructive or get off this blog .


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

redwood said:


> No, I'm stuck up on the mountain and haven't had a chance to get into town. I have another eye surgery tommorow, so I've shut things down until Monday and will try and get one before then.
> 
> I did determine that part of the problem was my dust bag was packed. It certainly was picking up something.
> 
> The PT is all cut on the job, moving onto the next phase which will be 2x12 redwood fascia, mitered around the deck, about 150 l.f., then onto the railing posts.


Mark I didn't realize you had the midi. You have all that space and massive miter station set up. Return the midi for the ct26 it's about 75.00 difference and almost 2x's the bag size. You'll empty or change the about once a week as opposed to 2-3. The are the cost.
good luck with eye surgery .


----------



## PrestigeR&D

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Get constructive or *get off this blog .*


CityDeck,
I think that's a good idea........
I certainly did not intend to upset anyone,,,,,,,If I did, I appologise ,,I was just making my observation about the saw......


B,


----------



## BBuild

If your looking to save on bags think about making a cyclone separator. It is one more thing to carry around but I made over 8 gallons of azek dust yesterday alone so it's worth it then. I won't hook up my midi to my table saw with out it. I'd fill up a $5 bag in no time if I did.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

BBuild said:


> If your looking to save on bags think about making a cyclone separator. It is one more thing to carry around but I made over 8 gallons of azek dust yesterday alone so it's worth it then. I won't hook up my midi to my table saw with out it. I'd fill up a $5 bag in no time if I did.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81102


great for shop use. but it would be clumsy for the field.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CITY DECKS INC said:


> great for shop use. but it would be clumsy for the field.


AC vac works great in the field.


----------



## BBuild

CITY DECKS INC said:


> great for shop use. but it would be clumsy for the field.


Ya it is kinda of pita to use outside. I only bring it if I know im gonna be doing a lot of ripping and want 2 vacs setup.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

BCConstruction said:


> AC vac works great in the field.




BB I know you mentioned AC vac before, but I can't remember if you can use with and with out bag?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CITY DECKS INC said:


> BB I know you mentioned AC vac before, but I can't remember if you can use with and with out bag?


Both with and without.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

*Latest Update*

Hey I'm back with another update that you might find interesting and hopefully useful. 

We are building a nicely detailed deck with a rap around bench and flower storage totaling about 60lf. I installed standard 10” x 24t bored to 30mm blade that has made over 200 cuts on wet sloppy pt . The saw has performed just as smooth as is if it was cutting crown with a brand new 80t. Switch to the stock 60t blade and cut a bunch of composite trim, pine and poplar for a few windows and door that was replaced on this deck job. Keep in mind that we still use a Worm drive because it’s silly to throw a 2x10x16 on a miter stand. We use the Kapex for blocking as well finish work. 

I have a few other blades ranging from 24 - 40t that have been dropped off for boring and all will used for the IPE, PT and the reclaimed 100/yr 3x10-12” old joist. 

Kapex is mounted to Dewalt's Mini Miter stand with extensions. It's hooked to the Midi less then 25ft from outlet with a 12/2 cord and 36mm hose shortened set at max speed of 6 for almost 3/days. Anything longer gets a 50ft 10g cord. 
The purpose of buying this saw and vac combo was to be able to have a best all around package. I believe all the bugs are worked out. 

The objective was: 

- Be portable as possible. Light weight.
- As compact as possible. Smallest footprint. 
- As much capacity. More then capable 
- As accurate as possible all the time. Perfect. 
- Easy to use. Easiest on the market
- Dust collection. 90% + 
- Durability. Must handle Day in / Day out. Constantly on the go. Full range of materials. 
- Light weight. One Handed up narrow stairs, halls, doorways or up the ladder and on to roof top. 
- One saw to do it all. It does. 

Proven to cut anything you can fit on it. Just make sure to change blade for the application and keep extra on the truck.

I had an idea of time savings with minimal clean up but it really didn’t occur to me until I started using the package. Then it hit me like a 2x across the head. I still have a hard time understanding the lack of clean up. I wanted a Miter saw to handle everything from light framing to finish. And I mean everything in between. You’ll get it here and a Raise..

And that's my VERDICT!

Thanks again, 
Yannis N. Tsakiris
www.citydecksinc.com
www.citypropertiesinc.net


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

BBuild said:


> If your looking to save on bags think about making a cyclone separator. It is one more thing to carry around but I made over 8 gallons of azek dust yesterday alone so it's worth it then. I won't hook up my midi to my table saw with out it. I'd fill up a $5 bag in no time if I did.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81102


what?? 8gal of azaz? you got picts of what you made? that's massive. :whistling


----------



## duburban

PrestigeR&D said:


> try cramming common sense down a cult member......:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> forget about it.....
> 
> like I said.....
> 
> it was expected...I am out numbered......
> 
> 
> Cult on!:clap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B,


this debate is reminding me of all the other products marketed as x but end up being used for x, y, and z also. festool does seem to market to a specific kind but what makes them more worth while is when all the other guys use the tools and they hold up as well or better than others. 

if makita or bosch spent a little more time designing their next saw vs usual i'd take the kapex off my wish list.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

this was never to be a debate. I simply wanted to make an in formed decision. It get off topic with some crap. I agree if Dewalt or Bosch tweaked there saws Kapex probably would barley sell. he good thing is that Kapex could be an eye opener for the box brands and will probably step it up. Milwaukee 12" slider is just as good if not better the Kapex but way too massive and heavy to get around for my needs. I wish they would make a 10" but they make too much money in there cordless line to care. 
Dewalt actually has with there new 12" 780. DC is about 60% but in the UK it's actually better. They just have higher standards over there. Carpenters / Tradesman are look upon higher valued professionals over there.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

I've been following this thread (highly entertaining) 

I've used a Makita 1016L for the last 8 months. Currently on a job where I have to set up the cut station every morning and tear it down at the end of each day. It's on a ground floor condo and the work area is a newly tiled patio (nice smooth travertine) which is the only covered outdoor space nearby. The clean up at the end of day is at least 30 mins because of the amount of dust we're having to pick up, along with our inside dust from installation etc. The exterior area has to be spotless other wise the condo association flips out.

The Kapex is looking very tempting at this point, solely for the dust extraction capabilities. I'd be able to setup inside with little to no mess & clean up and not have to tear down every day. I just discovered a serious blade wobble problem on my Makita so this might be the impetus to go Kapex. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Leo G

You could just buy the Fast Cap dust hood for the saw. That should take care of most of the dust that the saw generates.


----------



## john27

CITY DECKS INC said:


> this was never to be a debate. I simply wanted to make an in formed decision. It get off topic with some crap. I agree if Dewalt or Bosch tweaked there saws Kapex probably would barley sell. he good thing is that Kapex could be an eye opener for the box brands and will probably step it up. Milwaukee 12" slider is just as good if not better the Kapex but way too massive and heavy to get around for my needs. I wish they would make a 10" but they make too much money in there cordless line to care.
> Dewalt actually has with there new 12" 780. DC is about 60% but in the UK it's actually better. They just have higher standards over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpenters / Tradesman are look upon higher valued professionals over there.


I dont know where you heard that from??


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Leo G said:


> You could just buy the Fast Cap dust hood for the saw. That should take care of most of the dust that the saw generates.


I've looked at it. Might be worth a shot


----------



## Leo G

As a cost per time basis it will likely be worth it if you use it enough. Should cut your cleanup time down by 10 minutes total per day. That's including the breakdown of the hood. So every week you use it you should save yourself $50-60.

I remember when I bought my FatMax rolling toolbox. I had seen it in the store for about $90 and thought that it was kinda pricey for an impulse buy. Then the next day I went on a job that I had to go back and forth to my truck nearly 25 times. At about 2 minutes per trip the box would have nearly paid for itself that day.

I picked it up that night and slapped myself for not doing it sooner. Took 2 hours to figure out how to get 90% of my regularly used tools into it. Now it's usually 3 trips to the truck to get my tools to the jobsite instead of a dozen. Only problem is its damn heavy.

Not that this is really related to the hood, only to let you know how the time adds up and things become worth buying just for the sake of time savings.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looks like the hood will also shed rain if set up outside:blink:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

john27 said:


> I dont know where you heard that from??



does that mean they treat you like a crap too....


----------



## john27

CITY DECKS INC said:


> does that mean treat you like a crap too....



Yes:thumbsup: always looked down on


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> I've been following this thread (highly entertaining)
> 
> I've used a Makita 1016L for the last 8 months. Currently on a job where I have to set up the cut station every morning and tear it down at the end of each day. It's on a ground floor condo and the work area is a newly tiled patio (nice smooth travertine) which is the only covered outdoor space nearby. The clean up at the end of day is at least 30 mins because of the amount of dust we're having to pick up, along with our inside dust from installation etc. The exterior area has to be spotless other wise the condo association flips out.
> 
> The Kapex is looking very tempting at this point, solely for the dust extraction capabilities. I'd be able to setup inside with little to no mess & clean up and not have to tear down every day. I just discovered a serious blade wobble problem on my Makita so this might be the impetus to go Kapex. I'll keep you all posted.




Ninzan, just get the dam thing. If you change your mind bring it back they'll give you a full refund with in 30/days. I cut a little more then 200 blocks just today and walked away when I was done. Overall there was about a handful of sawdust left behind on the roof. You also can't beat the portability of it. If I was doing more condo work I would get the mobile cart. It's perfect elevator / condo environment. 
I think this week has been has been the most I've used it and it's simply outstanding. Overall about 400 -/+ blocking cuts. Changed blade trimmed 3/windows, 1/door in/out and base / shoe. Gotta love the angle finder. 

:thumbup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

i think the hood is a little hoki...  :no:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Leo G said:


> As a cost per time basis it will likely be worth it if you use it enough. Should cut your cleanup time down by 10 minutes total per day. That's including the breakdown of the hood. So every week you use it you should save yourself $50-60.
> 
> I remember when I bought my FatMax rolling toolbox. I had seen it in the store for about $90 and thought that it was kinda pricey for an impulse buy. Then the next day I went on a job that I had to go back and forth to my truck nearly 25 times. At about 2 minutes per trip the box would have nearly paid for itself that day.
> 
> I picked it up that night and slapped myself for not doing it sooner. Took 2 hours to figure out how to get 90% of my regularly used tools into it. Now it's usually 3 trips to the truck to get my tools to the jobsite instead of a dozen. Only problem is its damn heavy.
> 
> Not that this is really related to the hood, only to let you know how the time adds up and things become worth buying just for the sake of time savings.


it's tuff to stream line too and from set up. i know for us we always keep a fold up hand truck in the trucks. my fav is the festie vac and systainers that stack and lock, but the terrain doesn't work all the time. it's a pain. you just have too build in the price for site /setup- down. i do always a have semi skilled general labor with me that schleps most of my stuff set's up and breaks down for me. it's still a pain. i love the painters when they show up with a brush tarp and bucket. or a mason with his lil mason bag.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

.......







.



B,


----------



## Northwood

It would be great if the ct vacs had a retractable handle and the wheels were big enough and back so the vac becomes a hand truck itself. 

Maybe they could do that for the next generation because as you said yannis when you can roll them its a big time and effort saver, but bumpy terrain and stairs would be solved if it tilted like a dolly.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Northwood said:


> It would be great if the ct vacs had a retractable handle and the wheels were big enough and back so the vac becomes a hand truck itself.
> 
> Maybe they could do that for the next generation because as you said yannis when you can roll them its a big time and effort saver, but bumpy terrain and stairs would be solved if it tilted like a dolly.


you mean this


http://www.festool.com/EN/Products/...px?pid=495802&name=CT-accessories-SB-CT-26-36


----------



## Northwood

I thought it wasn't able to tip back like a hand truck but just read some threads where guys say that's what it's for. Great. If only it telescoped so it was smaller for storage, but still that'd help. I love rolling all my sys's on the vac and not making ten trips with random tool bags and boxes. Only drawback is when it's really tall bumpy terrain and stairs make it a little slow.


----------



## moorewarner

http://www.mysystainer.com/Folding_trolley_TRAPO_vario_up_to_50_kg_NEW_p/108-008.htm


----------



## carpenter uk

CITY DECKS INC said:


> They just have higher standards over there. Carpenters / Tradesman are look upon higher valued professionals over there.


Lol your having a laugh, I thought it was the other way round


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Originally Posted by CITY DECKS INC
They just have higher standards over there. Carpenters / Tradesman are look upon higher valued professionals over there.

In what way,.............:blink:


Inquiring minds want to know.......:blink:



B,


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

PrestigeR&D said:


> Originally Posted by CITY DECKS INC
> They just have higher standards over there. Carpenters / Tradesman are look upon higher valued professionals over there.
> 
> In what way,.............:blink:
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.......:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> B,


ask the britt.... btw I though you were staying out of this one...


----------



## PrestigeR&D

The Festool topic,...

Yes...your absolutely write....:thumbsup:

But this dragged on to some other topic.....


As soon as this shifts into the Festool talk ......



SILENCE,,,,,:shutup:


B,


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

PrestigeR&D said:


> The Festool topic,...
> 
> Yes...your absolutely write....:thumbsup:
> 
> But this dragged on to some other topic.....
> 
> 
> As soon as this shifts into the Festool talk ......
> 
> 
> 
> SILENCE,,,,,:shutup:
> 
> 
> B,


i guess i can live with that..


----------



## Brian Peters

Here's another place for custom saw blades.. has anyone used them? 
http://www.nordicsaw.com/


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Here are those horses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy the plans here
> http://www.paulkhomes.com/Paulk_Homes/Order_Plans.html
> 
> I wish I could buy dinner for 10 bucks:laughing:


thats a pretty cool miter stand. I didn't know of Ron Paulk. I did just buy his plans for 10buck on the 4x8 work table station. He has a really nice truck and trailer trick out. I've had these things going on 3/yrs. I got the idea from some hoki miter stand that had lil metal extensions that folded off the legs to hold trim.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

5star send me a private eml i'll send you the rest


----------



## SDel Prete

Don't hold out on us. Post those interior pics here!!


----------



## moorewarner

I picked up a Kapex and UG stand with wings at the end of last year and the wing extensions are the only Festool product that have left me shaking my head wondering, really this is what they came up with???

The underside connectors seem way undersized to keep the wings securely attached in the face of any side to side movement, such as loading up big stock, and the single leg just seems to make the whole setup even worse.

Is anyone using these and how are they in actual use? I am well beyond the 30 return window and had no time to try the saw or stand in a work setting as I have been completely swamped with dealing with my Dad's passing.

The crown extensions have a much beefier attachment plate on the bottom and it seems to me that the UG should at a minimum have the same size mounting plate.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## redwood

Those wings and suppoert were why I went with Best Fence product over Festool.


----------



## moorewarner

redwood said:


> Those wings and suppoert were why I went with Best Fence product over Festool.


Yeah, I was following your stand thread. The setup you got seemed pretty sturdy. I really wanted something more portable. I have been using the DeWault stand and even it was too much of a PITA for me to want to deal with.

 I hope some folks are having good results with these.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

moorewarner said:


> I picked up a Kapex and UG stand with wings at the end of last year and the wing extensions are the only Festool product that have left me shaking my head wondering, really this is what they came up with???
> 
> The underside connectors seem way undersized to keep the wings securely attached in the face of any side to side movement, such as loading up big stock, and the single leg just seems to make the whole setup even worse.
> 
> Is anyone using these and how are they in actual use? I am well beyond the 30 return window and had no time to try the saw or stand in a work setting as I have been completely swamped with dealing with my Dad's passing.
> 
> The crown extensions have a much beefier attachment plate on the bottom and it seems to me that the UG should at a minimum have the same size mounting plate.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


 
sound like it sucks dealing with your loss and possibly premium fussy pia. 
i too use the dewalt (mini) miter stand and for the portability of always on the go and tight working areas you just can't beat it. I flip flop in any work environment between dewalt extension or the saw helpers. we had cpl of nasty rainy days last week and caught up on the paperwork so i made the ron paulk miter stand for shop use. i made it to save time with set up in shop and turned out i have whole house trim job next month and later this year. perfect timing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGZPubkww-E


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

moorewarner said:


> I picked up a Kapex and UG stand with wings at the end of last year and the wing extensions are the only Festool product that have left me shaking my head wondering, really this is what they came up with???
> 
> The underside connectors seem way undersized to keep the wings securely attached in the face of any side to side movement, such as loading up big stock, and the single leg just seems to make the whole setup even worse.
> 
> Is anyone using these and how are they in actual use? I am well beyond the 30 return window and had no time to try the saw or stand in a work setting as I have been completely swamped with dealing with my Dad's passing.
> 
> The crown extensions have a much beefier attachment plate on the bottom and it seems to me that the UG should at a minimum have the same size mounting plate.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?



I can't say I have an issue with it but I don't really cut anything bigger than 2x8's on it. If I go any bigger I'm normall doing a deck so I'm on my Bosch. What I have found over time with the UG stand though is once you tighten it give it a wiggle and ajust the level if the floors out then tighten again. This makes the setup pretty solid. Not solid enough to slam a 2x12x16 against but solid enough for most finish carpentry work.


----------



## tjbnwi

I agree with BC, will add, make sure you push the tab all the way towards the saw while tightening the thumb screw, if you don't the wing will not be secure. You may need to loosen the tab to push it all the way in, once you do this a few times you'll be able to do it without looking at it.

Tom


----------



## wnc viking

After working on and in condos this week the kampex and a vac is looking better and better.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I got burnt on a condo job a while back, after having cleaning girls dust the place from top to bottom my profits were all gone I'm now turning down condo work till I'm riding dust free!


----------



## wnc viking

I am cutting out side but they are a pain to work on and a round


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

building a ipe deck on high rise 46floor or 640 off the st. It's windy all the time actually nice and annoying at the same time. Almost feels like cruise liner. 
anyway 2day of cutting on the kapex with the midi which is 3.9gal or just call it 4/gals per bag. I'm up to 3/bags of ipe dust (only). No pt or other wood on site cause were using steel framing and buzon. The dam thing still freaks me out. I can't believe how much time I save by not chasing it around. I rarely sweep up. 
check details: http://www.contractortalk.com/f50/ipe-lay-134320/

I can't say enough good things about the Festie's 

I had a change order on this project dam fussy designer. Framing is done on 16center I have 1200+ feet of IPE pre-cut with in an 1" just to get it off the trucks, through 2-freight elevators a cpl of hundred feet of hall ways though the the condo and onto the terrace. 
FRame it all out bdl check all of the specs and pre cut about 75%. 
Then she want's all the lay out to match 2ft pattern. 2ft + 11ft, 11ft + 2ft, 5ft + 8ft, 8ft + 5ft then all over again. 
What do you? 
1) Change framing layout? 
2) Add ridiculous amount of blocking? 
3) Pull out the Domino and work like gentlemen? 

Just picked up the Domino XL.


----------



## redwood

Are you saying that the designer is specing your stagger layout? If so, that would be a new one on me.


----------



## mbryan

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I got burnt on a condo job a while back, after having cleaning girls dust the place from top to bottom my profits were all gone I'm now turning down condo work till I'm riding dust free!


Shouldn't hire hookers to dust for you....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Hookers don't dust:no:


----------



## jlsconstruction

But cleaning ladies will give you a quicky


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Damit the HO was home and lets redirect the thread:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Makita:thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction

I named my dog Makita, enough said.


----------

